# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Started RU 3 Weeks ago

## jlantern

Allow me to start with a brief background so you can understand my case.  I realized I had some temple recession early 20s, minox did the trick for the most part.  I experienced a loss to NW2 during mid 20s now.  I added fin and niz over 1 year ago.  I would say the big three helped me stand my ground or even maybe gave me some but maybe not noticeable regrowth. My crown has thickened up a bit but still seems thin under certain light.

After the 1st week of RU I noticed sharp chest pains even more after drinking coffee.  I went to the doctor and everything checked out fine.  I dont experience the chest pains anymore and it feels more like heart burn.  I will monitor that condition and raise it again to my doctor if I feel uncomfortable.  I run and workout everyday and have no problems during exercise.  I stopped drinking coffee all together being as I consumed over 600mg of caffeine a day from it

After 3 weeks of RU im noticing more regrowth than I have had with anything else.  I just took pictures today and I hope to post them at the 3 month mark to compare.  My regimen consists of RU 100mg morning and 100mg night.  I just kicked it up for the next few days to see if I notice accelerated gains.  In additional I use kirkland 5% minox, JASON biotin b complex shampoo / conditioner and 5,000 mgc biotin orally ED.   I am also still taking fin 1.25g EOD. 

My largest concern is doing what I can to convert these small short hairs over to terminal if the regrowth keeps as expected.  With these topical's im worried im drying the hairs and hindering growth.  Any suggestion here would be helpful.

I am looking for something to add to my arsenal.  Im not sure if I want to go with Pro-n or capillogain tonic or both, i dont know if its worth the shot.

In short im eagerly waiting more results but I wanted to know anyone that has tried RU what type of regrowth they have expected within the first 2 -3 months and how important is keeping the hair moisturized?

----------


## hellouser

200mg of RU per day plus Finasteride plus Minox should give awesome results. If youre not getting any side effects in regards to libido or erections, that is REALLY impressive.

Keep us posted with before and after pics if you can.

In regards to your question about results in 2-3 months, its tough to gauge because hair grows around 10-15cm in length per year, that averages to roughly 1cm per month. Since a lot of the medication we're using usually causes a shed which can last many months and another 5-6 weeks of the hair in a resting phase, 1 month is typically too short of a time to gauge growth although its often possible to see small hair sprout.

Since youre already on Fin and Minox its even more difficult to guess, perhaps its not just your hair getting longer rather than new terminal hairs?

----------


## jlantern

> Since youre already on Fin and Minox its even more difficult to guess, perhaps its not just your hair getting longer rather than new terminal hairs?


 My first 6 months of Fin/Min/Niz I noticed it slowing down and a small thickening in the diffuse area and crown.. 2 months of that held steady and the ladder 6 months I have noticed some miniturized hairs might have gotten longer but certainly nothing noticable to anyone else.  

Since RU those miniturized hairs ive been watching have gotten longer and I am also noticing the same type of minitruized hairs creating a pattern similar to my original hairline.  

As for libido mine was really high before fin and I think I like its down slightly lol it was way to too high before.  I havn't notice really any libido loss while on RU but its already three weeks in.

I workout a lot and I have gotten gyno twice on FIN but I have nolva and letro left over from a cycle to resolve it.

----------


## Avodart

Hey jlantern:

Good to hear that youre having positive results!

I just have a question man: Where do you get your RU from?

----------


## jlantern

> I just have a question man: Where do you get your RU from?


 RU and KB from Kane

----------


## lilpauly

> RU and KB from Kane


 its one of three sources in which i have gotten good results from

----------


## jlantern

lilpauly I read the arsenal you use on you hairline, what do you use to keep your hair from getting dry and promote growth?

----------


## HARIRI

> lilpauly I read the arsenal you use on you hairline, what do you use to keep your hair from getting dry and promote growth?


 jlantern, 

1) Are you using Rogaine or any Minoxidil along with the RU58841?
2) Are you using any oral DHT blocker along with RU58841?
3) Which RU58841 strengh are you taking? 1&#37; or 2% or 5%?

----------


## jlantern

Hari, read my original post

----------


## HARIRI

> Hari, read my original post


 I did, you mentioned that you WERE using Minoxidil and Finasteride but are you STILL using them while you are using the RU58841 recently?

Also which strength of RU58841 are you taking? 1&#37; or 2% or 5%? You said 200mg so what does this mean? Which strength is it?  :Confused:

----------


## jlantern

> I just kicked it up for the next few days to see if I notice accelerated gains.  In additional I use kirkland 5% minox, JASON biotin b complex shampoo / conditioner and 5,000 mgc biotin orally ED.   I am also still taking fin 1.25g EOD.


 


> I did, you mentioned that you WERE using Minoxidil and Finasteride but are you STILL using them while you are using the RU58841 recently?
> 
> Also which strength of RU58841 are you taking? 1% or 2% or 5%? You said 200mg so what does this mean? Which strength is it?


 Yes Minox Morning and night.  I put it on usually before or after RU, I let RU/minox dry before I apply the next topical.  I am using a 5 percent KB solution.  I mix 100mg of RU + 2ml of KB.   
that is 2ml of 5 percent. I apply it to my temples and crown and whatever is left in the outter diffused areas.

----------


## HARIRI

Thank you jlantern. Im just wondering, Minoxidil supplies blood to the hair follicle, while Finasterdie blocks DHT. How about RU? I think it plays the same role as Finasteride? So would it make a difference if used both? Correct if I am wrong Buddy.

----------


## jlantern

Hari, Thank you for your interest.  I feel you should start your own thread with your questions about fin and ru together

----------


## JJacobs152

No pictures?

----------


## jlantern

> No pictures?


 Just started will post before after pics.  My hair is a very light color as it is, I dont think the camera will pick it up .. I have to look at the hair and a certain angle.  The hair is getting longer and darker.

On a side note I noticed a hair pomade I use sometimes has castor oil in it as the primary ingredient.  I am going to smear a put in my temple area to shorten up my concern with dryness.  I also purchased capillogain and hope to add as soon as it arrives.

----------


## jlantern

At week 2 I started applying it around my whole NW6 area.  I saw some shedding got me worried.  Its hard to tell if the shedding is still continuing but on the bright side my hairline is showing some nice thin hairs popping up and some of them are starting to get some length to them.

----------


## HARIRI

> At week 2 I started applying it around my whole NW6 area.  I saw some shedding got me worried.  Its hard to tell if the shedding is still continuing but on the bright side my hairline is showing some nice thin hairs popping up and some of them are starting to get some length to them.


 Thanks for the update. So you are applying Minoxidil 5% twice a day and RU 5% once a day?  :Confused:

----------


## jlantern

> Thanks for the update. So you are applying Minoxidil 5% twice a day and RU 5% once a day?


 Both are twice a day

----------


## Hairismylife

> Both are twice a day


 How much is your RU & KB?

And, Could you pm me kane's online order link?

----------


## Conpecia

jlantern, can you give me some pointers on Letro? was thinking about getting some because i too have gyno from fin. is it an oral drug or injection? do i have to take it in conjunction with other stuff to kill the gyno or just standalone? any sides i should be worried about? really don't know much about it but desperate to kill off this gyno before it becomes permanent...

btw won't the gyno just come back over and over if you keep taking fin? do you plan on taking letro and fin in conjunction for the long haul?

----------


## jlantern

> jlantern, can you give me some pointers on Letro? was thinking about getting some because i too have gyno from fin. is it an oral drug or injection? do i have to take it in conjunction with other stuff to kill the gyno or just standalone? any sides i should be worried about? really don't know much about it but desperate to kill off this gyno before it becomes permanent...
> 
> btw won't the gyno just come back over and over if you keep taking fin? do you plan on taking letro and fin in conjunction for the long haul?


 
I only get gyno when I lift really heavy and eat heavy.  I feel like it goes hand and hand with my test levels.  I use it when I feel sore, which has been 2 over 14 months for about 2 weeks.  Its oral and I use 2.5ml

----------


## Conpecia

thanks for the help

----------


## jlantern

My diffused area and vertex have thinned out a bit since the start of RU /Callipogain.  I hope this is a sign of it working.  Does anyone know if using 200 mg does more harm than good?

----------


## Pate

I can't see any reason why 200 mg RU would do harm. Not to your hair at any rate, it's probably not optimal for your body but unless you're super sensitive to androgens you should be okay.

I've been on 1ml of 5% for 2.5 months now and I'm shedding like a bitch. Definitely more than normal. No idea whether I'm getting regrowth yet. Nothing obvious. But I'm hoping it's a good sign. I will keep using it for 6 months and then reevaluate.

Hurry up CB!!!!

----------


## jlantern

> I can't see any reason why 200 mg RU would do harm. Not to your hair at any rate, it's probably not optimal for your body but unless you're super sensitive to androgens you should be okay.
> 
> I've been on 1ml of 5% for 2.5 months now and I'm shedding like a bitch. Definitely more than normal. No idea whether I'm getting regrowth yet. Nothing obvious. But I'm hoping it's a good sign. I will keep using it for 6 months and then reevaluate.
> 
> Hurry up CB!!!!


 im shedding pretty healthy but I can see areas that have gotten thicker.  In the long we all know shedding is good.  If I start shedding to fast i will drop to 100mg.  But everything is looking good for me right now

----------


## hellouser

Wouldn't it be more beneficial to use 150mg of RU on its own and the other 50mg as an added bonus to Minoxidil (1ml containing 50mg of minox and 50mg of RU). Would probably work much better for reducing DHT at longer intervals than in one shot.

----------


## LongWayHome

I need to ask you all, what RU do you use? Kane, MPB's, Ontario...?
I started a topic in Men's general discussion about MPB treatments and their credibility.
I ordered the RU plus 5% from them and now asking myself was it a mistake?

----------


## jlantern

> I need to ask you all, what RU do you use? Kane, MPB's, Ontario...?
> I started a topic in Men's general discussion about MPB treatments and their credibility.
> I ordered the RU plus 5% from them and now asking myself was it a mistake?


 I use Kanes its certainly legit, however I order AHK-Cu from mpb and I should have it in a few weeks.. Ill use it until it runs out then opt for Kanes and get an opinion.

----------


## jlantern

Since I have been applying RU and Minox to my diffuse area I am seeing LOTs of scalp now.  Mostly when wet  and/or applying a topical.  This is due to the shedding im experiencing with RU and possibly the more regular application of Minox.  It shedding to where it might make me nervous if it continues at this rate.  I am completely aware the shedding is apart of the process.

As for the hairline, shedding has continued.  I see mostly thin or almost invisible hairs falling out. given the shed I am still seeing more small hairs pop up.  I figure it will take many many shedding cycles for these hairs to become thicker or even terminal.  I hope the addition of AHK-Cu Copper Peptides will aid in this area.

As for my crown, its looking a bit thin.. Teasing the hair out in the back seems to help but under certain light you can see my scalp.  I really hope this area thickens up ASAP.  I have always regularly applied Minox to this area and I hope Niz and RU will do its work.  In the crown I am also seeing very thin hairs shed from that area.

----------


## jlantern

Here you can see the little hairs growing in after a month.  My hair color as you can see if light so is the new growth, its started to get a little color but I am afraid it will be a few months before we see it get thicker.

----------


## HARIRI

Thanks for updating jlantern. You will be the first member in the forum who shares his RU58441 results in photos. Keep it up Bro.

----------


## jlantern

The shedding has stopped.  Im seeing almost no hair fall out or in my hands today.  We'll see how this lasts.

----------


## hellouser

> Since I have been applying RU and Minox to my diffuse area I am seeing LOTs of scalp now.  Mostly when wet  and/or applying a topical.  This is due to the shedding im experiencing with RU and possibly the more regular application of Minox.  It shedding to where it might make me nervous if it continues at this rate.  I am completely aware the shedding is apart of the process.
> 
> As for the hairline, shedding has continued.  I see mostly thin or almost invisible hairs falling out. given the shed I am still seeing more small hairs pop up.  I figure it will take many many shedding cycles for these hairs to become thicker or even terminal.  I hope the addition of AHK-Cu Copper Peptides will aid in this area.
> 
> As for my crown, its looking a bit thin.. Teasing the hair out in the back seems to help but under certain light you can see my scalp.  I really hope this area thickens up ASAP.  I have always regularly applied Minox to this area and I hope Niz and RU will do its work.  In the crown I am also seeing very thin hairs shed from that area.


 I'm in the same boat. After adding Minox 5% in December I've been constantly shedding and everytime I apply either Minox or RU my hair looks painfully bad. So much so that I've quit using product when styling, I just keep my hair flat and straight now to hide the thinning. Hopefully I wont have to ride this bullshit for long until regrowth happens.

However, I'm seeing many new hairs behind the hairline and theyve been coming for about 1-2 months and theyre constantly growing. This using only RU and Minox makes me feel pretty confident I can get more density than what I had before starting Minox 5%... hopefully once I start CB and potentially Keratene things will improve even more. I'm still saving up pennies for a treatment with Dr. Gho either in London or Holland, which should lessen my _social disadvantage_. F*ck, I hate balding  :Frown:

----------


## Thinning87

Wow good job with the regrowth but I don't understand how you can take medicinals like this without even knowing if they will have some short/long term side effects on you.

----------


## jlantern

> Wow good job with the regrowth but I don't understand how you can take medicinals like this without even knowing if they will have some short/long term side effects on you.


 Fin is much much worst than RU, fin is approved by the FDA even

----------


## jlantern

> Thanks for updating jlantern. You will be the first member in the forum who shares his RU58441 results in photos. Keep it up Bro.


 Thanks HARIRI,  I am starting to notice a pattern to how the hair sheds, at least for me.  seems the hair closets to the thickest sheds first.  Then when the hairs closer to the outside reach or start to grow at the same rate those hairs shed.  

Right now I feel like the shedding has stabilized.  The speed of growth to hairs shed seem to be even.  I am happy to continue this pace.  I hope to offer new pictures in the next 6 weeks. 

I just added Prox-n to the mix.   We'll see how this works out.  As for callipogain, the ginseng keeps me from sleeping at night so I am applying it in the AM.  Its to early to tell but I feel like since I started the short hairs at the hair line has gotten longer.  Never the less its progress and I am happy

----------


## HARIRI

J lantern, Could you please tell us your whole regime to have an idea?

I believe that you are taking Minoxidil 5&#37; and *RU 5%*. Am I right? What else?

----------


## LongWayHome

I would like to know your regimen as well,
and more than that, where did you buy the RU from, mpb's?

----------


## jlantern

> J lantern, Could you please tell us your whole regime to have an idea?
> 
> I believe that you are taking Minoxidil 5&#37; and *RU 5%*. Am I right? What else?


 


> I would like to know your regimen as well,
> and more than that, where did you buy the RU from, mpb's?


 My RU Source is Kane.  I hope to purchase from the group buy coming up soon.

Here is my complete breakdown:
AM Shower with JASON Biotin Shampoo Conditioner http://www.amazon.com/Jason-Natural-...s=jason+biotin

EOD I use Niz 1%, I think I might discontinue use of it due it being harsh on hair.  I feel that with the other topical anti-androgens I wont need it.  Also considering the amount of topical's, I want to keep my hair very healthy.

on a _Dry Scalp_ apply 100mg of RU in 2ml of KB solution all over nw6.  I wait 30 minutes or so (finish getting ready for work) then apply minox on vertex and hairline, let dry apply prox-n.  I use crew pomade to style my hair.  I dap a bit on the temple area.  the pomade is castor oil.  I use this to maintain moisture during the day. 
http://www.amazon.com/American-Crew-...ds=crew+pomade to 

PM shower wash hair with JASON shampoo, RU and Callipogain.  minox on vertex.  prox-n
apply lotion to temples vertex.

I want to stress the importance to keeping your hair healthy while treating it for MPB.  From what I have read on this forum there is almost no concern for moisture or health.  I figure that is why for some people these solutions dont work.  You might be killing your hair while getting rid of DHT.  castor oil and lotion has worked well for me.  Also the shampoo I use helps a lot too.

----------


## jlantern

I also forgot to mention EOD 1.25mg fin, 5mg ED biotin and multivitamin

----------


## HARIRI

jlantern

100mg of RU in 2ml of KB solution, Does it mean 2&#37;? Also do you apply it twice or once a day?

----------


## guaze

Thanks for all of this info. I'm curious how you prepare your RU/what vehicle you use?

----------


## torontostringer

Is there a better ru forum where people are .

----------


## jlantern

> Thanks for all of this info. I'm curious how you prepare your RU/what vehicle you use?


 


> jlantern
> 
> 100mg of RU in 2ml of KB solution, Does it mean 2%? Also do you apply it twice or once a day?


 Both of you need to go back and read what I wrote.  HARIRI this is the second time you asked that question.

----------


## guaze

Ah sorry. I skimmed your first post too quickly. 

If you do have the desired regrowth, do you plan to decrease the dose or continue on 200 ml/day? I am just wondering if the same (high) dose will be required to maintain.

Also, how long before/after applying minoxidil do you apply the RU?

----------


## jlantern

> Ah sorry. I skimmed your first post too quickly. 
> 
> If you do have the desired regrowth, do you plan to decrease the dose or continue on 200 ml/day? I am just wondering if the same (high) dose will be required to maintain.
> 
> Also, how long before/after applying minoxidil do you apply the RU?


 wow you're awful.  Thanks bye.

----------


## HARIRI

> Yes Minox Morning and night.  I put it on usually before or after RU, I let RU/minox dry before I apply the next topical.  I am using a 5 percent KB solution.  I mix 100mg of RU + 2ml of KB.   
> that is 2ml of 5 percent. I apply it to my temples and crown and whatever is left in the outter diffused areas.


 guaze, jlantern mentioned it already. We are giving him hard time I guess, Sorry Bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlantern

Im not posting here anymore, you two are hopeless

----------


## HARIRI

> Im not posting here anymore, you two are hopeless


 Relax jlantern, I didnt mean to bother you really, Seems guaze didn't read the whole thread. Please don't stop posting. You are the only person who kindly contributed to share his RU results with the community. No more questions from my side. Peace.  :Wink:

----------


## jlantern

There is zero point in posting.  I take the time to write up and document and every puts their heads up their ass and never reads what I write.. its a waste of my time to come on here and reiterate something I wrote on my previous post.

----------


## JJacobs152

Edit: I feel retarded. It was the 2nd question.

How do I get in contact with Kane to purchase RU?

----------


## doke

hi guys im on mpb ru and with minox its best to apply minox befor ru as the kb solution keeps a film on the scalp,has anyone got a dry scalp from these topicals.

----------


## HARIRI

> Edit: I feel retarded. It was the 2nd question.
> 
> How do I get in contact with Kane to purchase RU?


 visit their website http://www.thekaneshop.com

However I do prefer mpbtreatments.com as their RU is already to be used (Pre mixed) which is less hustle. Unless you are located in USA then it would be the same.

----------


## HARIRI

> hi guys im on mpb ru and with minox its best to apply minox befor ru as the kb solution keeps a film on the scalp,has anyone got a dry scalp from these topicals.


 I emailed MPB treatments today and got an answer after couple of hours, great customer service indeed.

Im a rogaine user (Minoxidil 5%). How can I apply the RU58841 and Rogaine together, which to apply first and how many minutes I have to wait to apply the other?

Here is their answer

Thank you for your interest in our products! The RU solution can be used in conjunction with minoxidil, in fact it is a very good combination. I recommend applying the RU solution first because it dries much faster than minoxidil; then after the RU solution has dried, you can apply the minoxidil solution.

----------


## doke

> I emailed MPB treatments today and got an answer after couple of hours, great customer service indeed.
> 
> Im a rogaine user (Minoxidil 5%). How can I apply the RU58841 and Rogaine together, which to apply first and how many minutes I have to wait to apply the other?
> 
> Here is their answer
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products! The RU solution can be used in conjunction with minoxidil, in fact it is a very good combination. I recommend applying the RU solution first because it dries much faster than minoxidil; then after the RU solution has dried, you can apply the minoxidil solution.


 hi thats strange as they told me the opposite still i was applying two mls of minox at same time then aqs the foam dries straight away then ru two mls  rubbing it in well.

----------


## HARIRI

> hi thats strange as they told me the opposite still i was applying two mls of minox at same time then aqs the foam dries straight away then ru two mls  rubbing it in well.


 Why would you apply 2ml where only 1ml is needed?

----------


## doke

well 1 ml is only 42 mg a day ru and i like to add 1.5 mls which is about 72mgs a day which is still quite low i do add more minox like 2mls at once than two times a day.

----------


## hellouser

> Why would you apply 2ml where only 1ml is needed?


 Coverage. 1ml is often not enough to cover the entire balding area which is on average 250-300cm/2. So basically, 1ml spread across a 16x16cm area isn't much. Add the fact that some (or a lot) gets caught in your hair and that 1ml quickly becomes much less.

----------


## jlantern

Regrowth hair seems to continue to get longer.  Appears its starting to shed again .. but only the new regrowth which is good.

----------


## jlantern

Hairs continue to shed but the appearance of the hair line or thickness is not changing.  

The regrowth is getting longer faster.  As it continues to shed it appears hairs are coming in thicker.  Ill update with pictures at the end of april early may

----------


## hellouser

> Hairs continue to shed but the appearance of the hair line or thickness is not changing.  
> 
> The regrowth is getting longer faster.  As it continues to shed it appears hairs are coming in thicker.  Ill update with pictures at the end of april early may


 From February until end of March I was typically applying about 2-3ml of Kirkland's Minoxidil at 5%. Before that about 1-2ml from December to February and it was during this period that I shed a *lot* of hair, sometimes in the morning I would wash my hair and run my fingers through it with 20 or so single strands of hair in my hand.

In Mid february I added RU at 100mg/1ml once daily and the shedding reduced drastically. A few days ago I added CB at about 1-1.5% solution in about 1.2ml and my shedding has again been reduced.

The result?

My hair is still thin, regrowth cycle of a hair is at least 2 months so I'm not expecting any results yet, but I have noticed a considerable amount of hairs propping up right at the hairline. All of them are somewhat thin but only about 0.5cm in length and continually growing. They seem pretty thin though but I'm hoping they turn terminal.

I've been on Saw Palmetto as well (160mg twice daily until I ran out of those and now using 550mg once daily from Natures Harmony). Also in my regimen is Nizoral at 2% about 3-4 times a week.

I'm thinking of adding Keratene into the mix and potentially giving BNP-32 a go as well. Of all the treatments that are out there, BNP-32 gave the most impressive results, some of them even far better than histogen and aderans COMBINED. Hopefully there are no side effects (though there shouldnt be any since our body produces BNP-32 anyway).

I hope this info helps  :Smile:

----------


## jlantern

That helps a bit, but I can see some of the hairs on the fringe turning terminal.  It seems to be a continual process of growth to shed to thicken that I seeing.

The area with the longest miniaturized hairs have taken shape and are becoming to get get thicker. 

The areas that pre RU had no hair are starting to become visible as the hairs are getting longer.  Its slow but steady.  I dont think im going to add anything else to my arsenal at this point.

----------


## Hairismylife

> From February until end of March I was typically applying about 2-3ml of Kirkland's Minoxidil at 5%. Before that about 1-2ml from December to February and it was during this period that I shed a *lot* of hair, sometimes in the morning I would wash my hair and run my fingers through it with 20 or so single strands of hair in my hand.
> 
> In Mid february I added RU at 100mg/1ml once daily and the shedding reduced drastically. A few days ago I added CB at about 1-1.5% solution in about 1.2ml and my shedding has again been reduced.
> 
> The result?
> 
> My hair is still thin, regrowth cycle of a hair is at least 2 months so I'm not expecting any results yet, but I have noticed a considerable amount of hairs propping up right at the hairline. All of them are somewhat thin but only about 0.5cm in length and continually growing. They seem pretty thin though but I'm hoping they turn terminal.
> 
> I've been on Saw Palmetto as well (160mg twice daily until I ran out of those and now using 550mg once daily from Natures Harmony). Also in my regimen is Nizoral at 2% about 3-4 times a week.
> ...


 Could you please state how you prepare the CB and RU? with amount

----------


## hellouser

> Could you please state how you prepare the CB and RU? with amount


 For RU58841:
100mg of RU, 0.65ml ethanol and 0.35ml of PG

For CB:
10mg of CB, 0.5ml of ethanol and 0.5ml of PG

or

10mg of CB, 0.1ml of Oleyl and 0.9ml of PG

*Note, make sure to have form 1 of CB as form 3 is difficult to dissolve (which is what I have). Both forms fight against MPB though and are as effective.

----------


## jlantern

Update,  Shedding today has slowed down to just about a halt.  I have some minimal regrowth I am still hoping these hairs get thicker.  Any have any advise for the 7-8 week mark, what to expect?

----------


## hellouser

> Update,  Shedding today has slowed down to just about a halt.  I have some minimal regrowth I am still hoping these hairs get thicker.  Any have any advise for the 7-8 week mark, what to expect?


 You'll need at least 3 months to actually see anything at all. Just keep at it, hair grows sllooooowllllyyyy....

Eventually you should see results. Shedding is usually a sign that things are working or have worked. Just give your hair time to go through the growth cycle.

----------


## jlantern

The encouraging thought is only miniaturized hairs have shed.  I hope in the next month they become replaced with visibly thicker hairs. lilpaulys timeline seems to have been 5 months before a dramatic improvement.  I might consider CB

----------


## hellouser

> The encouraging thought is only miniaturized hairs have shed.  I hope in the next month they become replaced with visibly thicker hairs. lilpaulys timeline seems to have been 5 months before a dramatic improvement.  I might consider CB


 Try both!

My regimen right now looks like this:

At 8am:
Saw Palmetto (160mg-550mg depending on available pills)

At 6pm:
1-1.5ml of RU at 10&#37; (so 100-150mg)

At 6:30-7pm:
1.5ml of Minoxodil at 5%

At 12 Midnight:
1-1.5ml of CB at 1% (10-15mg)

I always wash my hair at night and sometimes exfoliate my scalp before, this  reduces the chances of CB in the vehicle having to go through extra dead skin  and before sebum is produced.

----------


## Cob984

Hellouser any sides from RU?
I got brain fog on fin and also get it mildly on keratene but I dont experience it on saw palmetto strangely. Has anyone got brain fog on fin but not on RU?

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser any sides from RU?
> I got brain fog on fin and also get it mildly on keratene but I dont experience it on saw palmetto strangely. Has anyone got brain fog on fin but not on RU?


 No, none. No brain fog, no drop in libido, nothing. Its funny though, I noticed a drop in libido between january-february, so I got off of Saw Palmetto in February. At this time I also upped the RU dosage from 50mg to 100mg per 1ml and used Everclear as a proper vehicle. I went back on Saw Palmetto and in March my libido was raging high. My libido is down again right now, but it doesnt stop me from having solid erections.

I'm quite sure its Saw Palmetto messing with my libido.

----------


## jlantern

I can also attest I have no seen any libido drop while using RU.  It seems you will have 3 months of shedding depending on your level of miniaturization.  hellouser and I are at about 4 and 3 months out respectively.  Both of our shedding has seemed to slow down.  Regrowth I am guessing is another 2 months out, evidence of new hair is showing in both of our cases.

----------


## hellouser

> I can also attest I have no seen any libido drop while using RU.  It seems you will have 3 months of shedding depending on your level of miniaturization.  hellouser and I are at about 4 and 3 months out respectively.  Both of our shedding has seemed to slow down.  Regrowth I am guessing is another 2 months out, evidence of new hair is showing in both of our cases.


 I'm still shedding though. I went to the washroom to clean myself up after waking up. I ran my hand through my hair (front, vertex and crown) a bunch of times and about 20-30 hairs landed into my sink.

I took a shower and more hair came out as well.

My density doesn't seem to have gotten worse, but this could be due to the length of my hair. Once I go for a haircut I'll know better how things are going. I'm about 1 week into using CB as well.

I figure at this rate I'll still have a lot of hair within a couple of years, which is around the time both Aderans and Histogen will be commercially available (hopefully next year for Aderans). I'm still keeping my options open for a procedure with Gho however. If I get my hands on BNP-32 and give it a shot and get results similar to those from the 45 person trial, I'm not going to bother with Gho (that will save me LOTS of money).

The waiting period SUCKS though, doesn't it? Its like, your hair looks like shit now, it could look worse tomorrow or better, but have no clue IF it will look worse, of if it will maintain and no way of telling what the results could be if any... and when.

So frustrating.

----------


## jlantern

Hang in there.  It wouldn't hurt to keep the hopes up.  Shedding is usually a sign the treatment is working, dont me get me wrong.  My shedding has really slowed down so im hoping for the best

----------


## StayThick

Where can somebody in the US purchase RU? Prefably a premade RU solution. MPB Treatments doesn't ship to the US so how is everyone purchasing their RU that live in the states?

Are you guys mixing yourselves? Excuse my ignorance, but I have no clue how to mix this stuff nor would I trust myself. That being considered, am I out of luck if I want to still try this. Any advice would be appreciated since I live in the US.

----------


## hellouser

> Where can somebody in the US purchase RU? Prefably a premade RU solution. MPB Treatments doesn't ship to the US so how is everyone purchasing their RU that live in the states?
> 
> Are you guys mixing yourselves? Excuse my ignorance, but I have no clue how to mix this stuff nor would I trust myself. That being considered, am I out of luck if I want to still try this. Any advice would be appreciated since I live in the US.


 A lot of people ask how to acquire, mix, apply, etc. RU58841, so this thread will hopefully answer a lot of questions.

*Things You'll Need:*

1) Get 10 grams of RU from Kane.

2) At the same time order off of eBay or Amazon a *0.001* gram digital scale. You NEED this to correctly measure 30-100mg of RU for each application. These typically cost between $20-30 US, heres the one I use: http://i50.tinypic.com/23j28wn.jpg

3) Buy yourself the following items at the drug store;
-1ml dropper ($2-3.00 max)
-100ml or more of propylene glycol (aka PG) (I paid $3.10 for 200ml)
-Everclear alcohol. Make sure it is 95&#37; alcohol/190 Proof. http://tinypic.com/r/246rjmd/6

4) Obtain a very small bottle that holds no more than 20ml of liquid, you'll need this to make your daily mix of RU with PG and Everclear. I use a small 'Testors' bottle (I bought it containing paint but knew I would dump it out and use it for mixing RU). Refer here for my testors bottle:
Image: http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn....os/8804T-2.jpg
http://www.newcenturyhobbies.com/Tes...4T_p/8804t.htm

Although, a company called 'Aztek' also makes small bottles, check here:
Image: http://www2.gpmd.com/image/t/tesr5330.jpg
http://www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/w...=WR&I=TESR5330

5) Buy yourself a small measuring spoon, you don't need to go balls out on this, just get something cheap but SMALL even from a cheap 'Dollar Store'. You'll need to scoop up the RU powder somehow.

Note: here's an image of some of the stuff thats used in my arsenal against MPB:



*Whats is a 'Vehicle' ?*

RU powder cannot be applied directly on the scalp with the hopes of being effective. It needs to penetrate the skin and works it magic where the hair follicle lives. This can only be done when RU is mixed into a solution like Everclear or KB and dissolved completely. Your solution should end up looking completely clear. This is known as a vehicle. In this guide I show and explain how to use RU with Everclear. There is also another popular one (as mentioned previously) called KB. You can buy this in group buys or elsewhere (Kane, MPB Treatments) and mix RU in that. KB is a prepared vehicle, so you won't need to mix any alcohols and PG together which is a bonus, but the downside is you don't have control over the ratio between alcohol/pg.

*How To Mix:*

1) Using your digital scale and scoop, measure however much you'd like to use. Don't use more than 100mg *ever* although its good to start off for the first month or so at a higher dosage like 100mg only to kickstart the whole process and any potential regrowth. Make sure to use the TARE function when you've got your small plate on the scale, obviously this cannot be weighed as part of the RU powder so you'll need to be at 0.000 weight before beginning.

2) Dump the RU powder into your small bottle.

3) Using your 1ml dropper, pour 0.7ml of everclear into the bottle and let the RU mix with it for 10minutes or so. I typically mix the RU and everclear a little more by squeezing in and squeezing out the mixed solution with the dropper. Having it just sit doesn't desolve it completely. I do this for about 30 seconds though.

4) Using your 1ml dropper again, pour in 0.3ml of PG into the bottle and mix it again with the RU and everclear. I typically wait a couple minutes for it to mix in completely.

Youre ready to apply.

*Application*:

1) Its absolute BEST to apply mixed and prepared RU after youve washed your hair/scalp and your hair is completely dry. Try to apply it within 30 minutes of washing your hair because your scalp produces an oily substance called sebum which will lessen the efficacy of RU penetrating the skin and blocking DHT topically.

2) If using on your hairline, be aware that the RU solution is a bit watery so its best to apply WITHIN and behind the hairline. You'll want to preserve what may be receded but potentially also regrow any hair. This way, youre not just applying it the slick bald spots, you want to maintain as well! If you apply it just outside the hairline to regrow anything, you'll find that a lot of runs down your noggin and go to waste.

Tip: Exfoliate your scalp! This is actually good because it removes old skin and lets you fight DHT even better. Try to buy yourself an exfoliating cream. Theyre not too expensive, maybe $25 at the most but you won't use much of it anyway, just around the hairline/temples or wherever needed. I typically exfoliate before showering. Let the cream sit for about 1-2 minutes though.

*Storage:*

Keep your RU powder sealed and in the fridge or better yet in the freezer to have the efficacy last for as long as possible. I've read that RU can withstand several weeks in normal room temperature before it goes bad, but don't risk that and just store it in the fridge/freezer. Also, make sure it is kept AWAY from light and sealed tight blocking out air. I have mine stored in a small plastic bottle closed tight but I also put the bottle into a ziplock bag as well and in the fridge.

Notes:

Try not to buy anything thats an 'all-in-one' as the efficacy in that is pretty much crap compared to fresh daily batches of mixed RU. Its best to do this process every day, but 3-5 days worth of batches prepared is fine as well. It is tedious at first, but soon enough it will become pretty quick and you wont need to use the digital scale and you'll end up just eye-balling it.  Again, try to store it in the fridge and away from light and air. I suppose one of those old 35mm film roll containers could work quite well against light, but keep it double sealed regardless.

*How long will RU58841 last?*
It depends on the concentration. The higher concentration, the better the efficacy, the shorter it will last you and the more its going to cost you. Its also going to depend how many times a day you apply and if you apply more than 1ml per application. 10mg of RU in 1ml is useless. Don't expect results. 20mg isnt going to do much either, so don't bother. I wouldn't go below 50mg.

I've upped my dosage to 100mg/1ml and apply once daily. So, do the math;

10grams (10,000mg) / 100mg = 100 applications

Since I use RU once daily, that obviously gives me 100 days worth of usage, so a little over 3 months. If you buy from Kane, 10g will cost you $225, or $75/month.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> A lot of people ask how to acquire, mix, apply, etc. RU58841, so this thread will hopefully answer a lot of questions.
> 
> *Things You'll Need:*
> 
> 1) Get 10 grams of RU from Kane.
> 
> 2) At the same time order off of eBay or Amazon a *0.001* gram digital scale. You NEED this to correctly measure 30-100mg of RU for each application. These typically cost between $20-30 US, heres the one I use: http://i50.tinypic.com/23j28wn.jpg
> 
> 3) Buy yourself the following items at the drug store;
> ...


 Holy f*ck.

----------


## howdoifixthis

Letro kills the gyno, use nolva to prevent rebound.  I'd suggest using aromasin 12.5mg ED to control estro sides.  Letro/Nolva/Aromasin are all oral.  You can look up some cycles on steroid forums.

----------


## StayThick

Hellouser: I truly appreciate the write-up, as it doesn't get any clearer than that on how to go about prepping and applying RU.

However, I will not go through all that hassle to apply a topical. That is absolutely insane. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use RU because a premade solution is not available for people like me in the US.

I just don't have the time or patience to do what you just detailed. Thanks again for the clear explanation on applying RU. Much appreciated.

----------


## Cob984

Something really doesnt add up for me, how on earth is there not a commercial premixed RU available?
Dont give me the bs, people find popping a pill easier, if that was the case the countless topicals containing saw palmetto and other dht blockers wouldnt be bothered with either, every week a new topical with some variation of saw palmetto, nettle etc pops up yet noone works with RU?
This is one of the reasons RU just doesnt make me comfortable.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> However, I will not go through all that hassle to apply a topical. That is absolutely insane. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use RU because a premade solution is not available for people like me in the US.


 This is what I was thinking....it was definitely an excellent write up but omg. And I cannot stop thinking, what happens if you get a bad batch, or have to stay in the hospital or need to travel a lot? How much of all your efforts would be undone?

However I have to admire the dedication of guys who stick with this stuff

----------


## hellouser

It takes 5 minutes preparing 1 weeks worth of application of RU.

Don't be lazy guys, 5 minutes out of your week is nothing. Simply scoop up RU, dump into bottle, pour in ethanol, mix, pour in PG and youre done. This doesn't take long.

Potentially, RU can work this well: http://www.*****************/interact...841-NOW-FIN%29

The only reason why you guys are flipping out is because my write is so long, and thats mainly to avoid further repetitive questions as the process for RU application is REALLY simple. Therefor, I went into as much detail as possible.

----------


## hellouser

> And I cannot stop thinking, what happens if you get a bad batch


 Kane's RU is quality, at this point you don't have to worry about bad batches, just don't buy from Ontario Chemicals.




> or have to stay in the hospital or need to travel a lot? How much of all your efforts would be undone?


 Yeah, so? How much of your hair is lost by not doing anything outside of the 7 days you spend in Cuba, you know, the other 358 days out of the year? Like I said, RU is stable for at least a few weeks, its not going to go bad that fast. Youre losing out on a LOT more by not being on it at all than you would be missing out on it for a few days.

If youre going to travel for months, I'm quite sure for extended travels you'll have access to a fridge, as you do in hotels... i mean, how do you store life's basic necessity called FOOD??

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Kane's RU is quality, at this point you don't have to worry about bad batches, just don't buy from Ontario Chemicals.


 I have heard good things about Kane. However didn't Kane have a bad batch at least 1 time?





> Yeah, so? How much of your hair is lost by not doing anything outside of the 7 days you spend in Cuba, you know, the other 358 days out of the year? Like I said, RU is stable for at least a few weeks, its not going to go bad that fast. Youre losing out on a LOT more by not being on it at all than you would be missing out on it for a few days.


 In your opinion would I possibly see appreciable benefit from RU as a fin+dut+keto user?




> If youre going to travel for months, I'm quite sure for extended travels you'll have access to a fridge, as you do in hotels... i mean, how do you store life's basic necessity called FOOD??


 Yes but refrigerated food I buy in the city I travel to, I do not ride trains or planes with it since much of it can go bad in that amount of time
How long will RU stay good at room temp, or slightly above room temp?

----------


## hellouser

> I have heard good things about Kane. However didn't Kane have a bad batch at least 1 time?


 Its possible, but I'm not sure if or when it could have happened. I haven't been in on the RU loop for long enough to know.




> In your opinion would I possibly see appreciable benefit from RU as a fin+dut+keto user?


 Yes. Thats more or less how Irishpride got those insane results although it should be noted that he was on and off of Finasteride switching between it and RU instead but not both at the same time.





> Yes but refrigerated food I buy in the city I travel to, I do not ride trains or planes with it since much of it can go bad in that amount of time
> *How long will RU stay good at room temp, or slightly above room temp?*


 Like I said, at least a month in room temperature. But avoid this for safe measure and stick to 5 day batches at home. I went on vacation for 2 months last year and brought the RU powder with me, a scoop, 1ml dropper, two small bottles containing everclear and PG and of course the small bottle to contain prepared RU. All these things together take up very little space. I stored the RU at a friends freezer for the 2 months, I had a set place to stay while in Europe and traveled back and forth between his place and other destinations in europe. Whenever I left, I took a 5-7 day batch with me as I was never gone for longer than that.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Thanks for the info. I am not too keen on experimentals or topicals but if dut does not take me where I want to go I will probably be giving RU another look. It seems like one of the only experimental treatments worth taking seriously right now

----------


## hellouser

> Thanks for the info. I am not too keen on experimentals or topicals but if dut does not take me where I want to go I will probably be giving RU another look. It seems like one of the only experimental treatments worth taking seriously right now


 RU is as good if not better than Finasteride. CB is even better than both. I wouldnt see them as write offs simply because it requires a bit of effort (5 minutes?!) to make the solutions.

If your serious about your hair, you should get on the topical DHT blockers. Fin and Dut open you up for a lot of potential permanent risks with your penis. Thus, I'm never getting on the pills.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Nah sides are no concern, I am on fin+dut with no problems. Dut is the H bomb of treatments and my hair is too important not to use it....topical grey market stuff intrigues me but so far it just does not have the comparable body of evidence or reliability for me to trade in the oral blockers (I am very paranoid about hair, no room for risks with genes like mine  :Stick Out Tongue: )
However I might eventually use 1 or more of these topicals as supporting treatments. I never want to have restoration surgery if I can avoid it.

----------


## hereforhelp

hey guys never heard of this RU58841  1% or 2% or 5%, could you tell me what excatly it is and what it does

cheers

----------


## hellouser

> hey guys never heard of this RU58841  1% or 2% or 5%, could you tell me what excatly it is and what it does
> 
> cheers


 http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11132

----------


## StayThick

Hellouser, I still couldn't find myself to make this. I don't know how I would explain to my girlfriend why are kitchen table looks like a chemist labatory with white powdery residue everywhere and scales so it looks like I'm a drug dealer. Not happening.

I'd pay you a premium to make a premade solution for me though. Lol. I really need to add a serious topical because I'm losing my hairline, but I can't make this at home. So frustrating.

----------


## hellouser

> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=11132


 Shit, what the fvck?! Wrong link!!

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...4&postcount=75

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser, I still couldn't find myself to make this. I don't know how I would explain to my girlfriend why are kitchen table looks like a chemist labatory with white powdery residue everywhere and scales so it looks like I'm a drug dealer. Not happening.
> 
> I'd pay you a premium to make a premade solution for me though. Lol. I really need to add a serious topical because I'm losing my hairline, but I can't make this at home. So frustrating.


 Where do you live?

----------


## StayThick

I live in Florida (United States).

----------


## hellouser

> I live in Florida (United States).


 Well I'm in Canada, but the problem with having someone do this stuff for you is customs. I wouldnt want to have you pay for the materials (ru and vehicle) only to have it held up for god knows how long in customs. I know that RU got held up in customs in Canada for 6 weeks once.

----------


## StayThick

Yup. Solid point. This is the issue I have. I'll see if there is anything else I can do. Thanks for all the info.

----------


## hellouser

> Yup. Solid point. This is the issue I have. I'll see if there is anything else I can do. Thanks for all the info.


 I'd suggest you ask someone in the states that can make some for you premade. It wont have to go through customs that way.

----------


## StayThick

Thanks. Problem is I wouldn't know who to trust to make it and besides it feels like everybody in this forum is from overseas. Don't even know if anyone on this forum lives in the US.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

There are a bunch of members from the US here.

----------


## jlantern

StayThick,

I apply twice a day, My RU procedure is as follows:  Once I get the RU in the mail I break out small zip lock bags (similar to the ones that bag buttons or weed) and break up the entire bag into 100mg bags. I dont trust the smaller zip  lock bags to be air tight so I wrap the in tin foil and but them into a larger zip lock bag.  I separate a week in one bag into refrigerator and the rest in freezer.   In the AM I mix two bags into a small glass bottle.  I just reuse one from the KB solution I get.  I use half in the AM and the rest in the PM.  ( that is 20ml of solution each time or 40ml a day. 

The hard part is sitting down the first day and bagging it up and measuring it.  Other than that its just apart of my daily routine.

----------


## StayThick

> StayThick,
> 
> I apply twice a day, My RU procedure is as follows:  Once I get the RU in the mail I break out small zip lock bags (similar to the ones that bag buttons or weed) and break up the entire bag into 100mg bags. I dont trust the smaller zip  lock bags to be air tight so I wrap the in tin foil and but them into a larger zip lock bag.  I separate a week in one bag into refrigerator and the rest in freezer.   In the AM I mix two bags into a small glass bottle.  I just reuse one from the KB solution I get.  I use half in the AM and the rest in the PM.  ( that is 20ml of solution each time or 40ml a day. 
> 
> The hard part is sitting down the first day and bagging it up and measuring it.  Other than that its just apart of my daily routine.


 So basically you're just mixing it in KB solution? Also, I'm assuming you are using a scale to accurately break down the necessary bags correct?

What have been your results? Any sides? I really want to do this, my only issue is A: making this at home where my g/f can't see and B: reputable place to purchase the RU. I'm assuming Kane is the route to go there.

Man all that hassle and yes it seems like a hassle to me, for product that doesn't seem to have a "ton" of positive feedback. Am I wrong here?

Hellouser: Excuse me if you have stated your results with RU on this forum, but what has been your experience with this result wise? Has anyone seen hairline improvement? I had issues with FIN sides, which basically made me aware I'm androgen sensitive. Will using RU cause similar sides because FIN damn near destroyed me the year I was on it.

All feedback appreciated guys. This forum is filled with tons of knowledgable people, helps me tremendously.

----------


## jlantern

Yes I use a scale.   I would just tell her what it is.  

As far as results go, ive noticed some small hairs pop up and a lot of shedding.   I think im at the end of this round of shedding.  Given the template for how these treatments work I would guess a few months out before I get an idea of how this is going to work

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser: Excuse me if you have stated your results with RU on this forum, but what has been your experience with this result wise? Has anyone seen hairline improvement? I had issues with FIN sides, which basically made me aware I'm androgen sensitive. Will using RU cause similar sides because FIN damn near destroyed me the year I was on it.


 After 2 months of being on RU and Minoxidil 5%, Nizoral 3-4 times a week and Saw Palmetto (160mg-550mg per day) I'm seeing a ridiculous amount of new hairs growing in at the hair line. And not like a few per centimetre sq, a LOT. They're all thing however and looks blonde, but also about half a centimetre in length, I noticed them a few weeks ago so this is definitely a result or at least terrific maintenance. I can't see the results from the vertex in my scalp, but I'm hoping there is growth there as well.

I added CB into my regimen a week ago, so it should improve the results as well.

No side effects at all except from decreased libido most likely from Saw Palmetto.

----------


## jlantern

> After 2 months of being on RU and Minoxidil 5%, Nizoral 3-4 times a week and Saw Palmetto (160mg-550mg per day) I'm seeing a ridiculous amount of new hairs growing in at the hair line. And not like a few per centimetre sq, a LOT. They're all thing however and looks blonde, but also about half a centimetre in length, I noticed them a few weeks ago so this is definitely a result or at least terrific maintenance. I can't see the results from the vertex in my scalp, but I'm hoping there is growth there as well.
> 
> I added CB into my regimen a week ago, so it should improve the results as well.
> 
> No side effects at all except from decreased libido most likely from Saw Palmetto.


 Keep me updated on the CB I might add it too, I have left over spiro ive been using EOD

----------


## hellouser

> Keep me updated on the CB I might add it too, I have left over spiro ive been using EOD


 Spiro is such a weak DHT inhibitor though. Although, I wish I had used it in my early 20s just when I starting balding.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCK.

As each day passes, I'm more and more inclined to give BNP-32 a shot.

I'll definitely let you know how CB goes as I've been keep a log of my hair for the last 2 years. Too bad only NOW have I started to see results of any kind.

----------


## HARIRI

> Spiro is such a weak DHT inhibitor though. Although, I wish I had used it in my early 20s just when I starting balding.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCK.


 I agree with you. According to Dr. Lee, 5&#37; Azelaic Acid is a better DHT inhibitor topical than Spiro. Spiro is more for women than men.

----------


## jlantern

Good thing ive been using liporgain for minox now

----------


## torontostringer

I still seem to be maintaining on the crown and small little hairs on the temple. I want to start making my own batches.  Please don't make fun of my math skills, but how does 100 mg RU in 1 ml solution make sense? If I want to make a 2 ounce solution that's about 61 ml. How many grams should be added in?

thanks

----------


## hellouser

> I still seem to be maintaining on the crown and small little hairs on the temple. I want to start making my own batches.  Please don't make fun of my math skills, but how does 100 mg RU in 1 ml solution make sense? If I want to make a 2 ounce solution that's about 61 ml. How many grams should be added in?
> 
> thanks


 If you want to use 100mg/1ml and you want to make 61ml to use full of RU, you'll need 6.1 grams. I wont convert that to ounces as the imperial system is a joke and I see youre from Toronto.

 :Smile:

----------


## jlantern

I use KB, which is a 5 percent solution out of the bottle, that means 1ml = 50mg or so of RU.  Its easy and KB gets good reviews, either way what hellouser said is correct.

As far as my condition, ive stopped SHEDDING.  I might see 1 hair when applying or showering.  This is encouraging considering my temple areas keep getting longer.  I think because of the shedding I experienced early on with starting RU I am going to wait a few weeks for a hair cut and watch the hair line and crown area.

Good luck gents keep us updated

----------


## hellouser

> I use KB, which is a 5 percent solution out of the bottle, that means 1ml = 50mg or so of RU.  Its easy and KB gets good reviews, either way what hellouser said is correct.
> 
> As far as my condition, ive stopped SHEDDING.  I might see 1 hair when applying or showering.  This is encouraging considering my temple areas keep getting longer.  I think because of the shedding I experienced early on with starting RU I am going to wait a few weeks for a hair cut and watch the hair line and crown area.
> 
> Good luck gents keep us updated


 My shedding how also slowed down  :Smile:  and the hairs at the hairline are regrowing nicely. Still a lot more to go, but I'll be taking some photographs soon to show progress as I'm going in for a haircut on saturday. Havent got a haircut since January! This is goign to be scary.

I should note, I'm 80&#37; set to get on a peptide treatment as well, using BNP in a gel at 50-200mcg/g of gel. I spoke with a friend of mine who's a chemist at the canadian military and said peptides I shouldnt worry about even if topically. I'm getting really excited, I *really* hope it can fill in the friggin lost temples, most of the patients that went through the trial saw incredible growth that nothing else could match, not even a hair transplant. I'll definitely be posting pics if and when I go through with it. I'm thinking of getting on Finasteride for the very brief period of time as well to potentially improve regrowth from peptides. Treatments lasted between 7-21 days, twice a day. I'm going to have to figure out how to apply my topicals throughout the day though; CB in morning, BNP at 6pm and again at 1am? Hmm..... may shave head as well. Never shaved and am curious how i'd look anyway (wanna do it before I die). Shaved head would probably yield even better results with RU and CB as none of the liquid would get caught in my hair.

So far though, RU is working wonders.

----------


## jlantern

> My shedding how also slowed down  and the hairs at the hairline are regrowing nicely. Still a lot more to go, but I'll be taking some photographs soon to show progress as I'm going in for a haircut on saturday. Havent got a haircut since January! This is goign to be scary.
> 
> I should note, I'm 80% set to get on a peptide treatment as well, using BNP in a gel at 50-200mcg/g of gel. I spoke with a friend of mine who's a chemist at the canadian military and said peptides I shouldnt worry about even if topically. I'm getting really excited, I *really* hope it can fill in the friggin lost temples, most of the patients that went through the trial saw incredible growth that nothing else could match, not even a hair transplant. I'll definitely be posting pics if and when I go through with it. I'm thinking of getting on Finasteride for the very brief period of time as well to potentially improve regrowth from peptides. Treatments lasted between 7-21 days, twice a day. I'm going to have to figure out how to apply my topicals throughout the day though; CB in morning, BNP at 6pm and again at 1am? Hmm..... may shave head as well. Never shaved and am curious how i'd look anyway (wanna do it before I die). Shaved head would probably yield even better results with RU and CB as none of the liquid would get caught in my hair.
> 
> So far though, RU is working wonders.


 Good to hear.

I am considering a really really low buzz cut coming up and ill see how that looks and how that faires out with applying topicals good luck with BNP

----------


## torontostringer

I'm ordering 1 gram from m p b treatments.

5% solution will be 250mg in 25ml solutions at a time. (1ml = 50mg RU)

I have a shaved head so I suspect that will last about a month

1 gram should last me about 4 months.

Can anyone say why I should not buy RU powder from M P B?

Thanks!

 :Smile:

----------


## clandestine

Don't go mpbt if you're buying the powder, you'll save more on a forum group buy. Go mpbt if you're buying the premade solutions, if you can't be bothered to mix it yourself, or if you're just starting RU and want to see how your body reacts.

----------


## StayThick

> Spiro is such a weak DHT inhibitor though. Although, I wish I had used it in my early 20s just when I starting balding.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCK.
> 
> As each day passes, I'm more and more inclined to give BNP-32 a shot.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know how CB goes as I've been keep a log of my hair for the last 2 years. Too bad only NOW have I started to see results of any kind.


 Hellouser: I noticed you keep mentioning BNP-32. Why are you so inclined to try a product you have no idea the effects would be to your body?

Do you know anyone that has tried this? What's the vehicle? You claim the results are better than CB and RU, yet nobody on this forum barely uses CB or at least discusses it as a treatment they currently are using. Way to many unknowns I presume is the reason why.

I'm not attacking you, I'm just curious to why you are so confident experimental treatments like CB and BNP would be effective when so little info is out about them.

Thanks for all the information you provide on this forum by the way. Your posts have been extremely beneficial to me as I gather more knowledge on these experimental treatments.

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser: I noticed you keep mentioning BNP-32. Why are you so inclined to try a product you have no idea the effects would be to your body?


 BNP-32 is already produced in your body. BNP-32 levels are actually increased when heart failure occurs.





> Do you know anyone that has tried this?


 Yes, many people. Look into Nesiritide.




> What's the vehicle?


 Vehicle used was Lubrajel.




> You claim the results are better than CB and RU, yet nobody on this forum barely uses CB or at least discusses it as a treatment they currently are using.


 I never made this claim. I did however state that the results from the small trials (found here: http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20120238498) put all other treatments to shame.




> I'm not attacking you, I'm just curious to why you are so confident experimental treatments like CB and BNP would be effective when so little info is out about them.


 I'm not 'confident' however I am optimistic and hopeful. CB's results from Cosmo show density increased from about 70 hairs/cm2 to about 110 hairs/cm2, nearly a 60&#37; increase in density. Others using CB are already seeing results.




> Thanks for all the information you provide on this forum by the way. Your posts have been extremely beneficial to me as I gather more knowledge on these experimental treatments.


 In regards to BNP, you should look at the source I linked above and pay attention to the test candidates that took BNP with androgenic alopecia. For example;

http://www.faqs.org/patents/imgfull/20120238498_47

That result is remarkable. The usage was 100 mcg/g BNP (so 100mcg in 1g of Lubrajel). It was used twice a day for 3 weeks and kept working for many months after as it is clearly visible due to the length of hair.

----------


## StayThick

Hellouser: Curious to why you haven't started this treatment ASAP if the results are what they seem. This could be huge in terms of regrowth.

Does Kane offer BNP? Where can I purchase this as I am based in the US? Where can I purchase the vehicle?

This seems really promising...

----------


## clandestine

Hellouser; was the CB received in the last GB form 1 Aden (cannot be dissolved in pg..),  as opposed to form 2 which is required, and must be re-made and then re-shipped?

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser: Curious to why you haven't started this treatment ASAP if the results are what they seem. This could be huge in terms of regrowth.
> 
> Does Kane offer BNP? Where can I purchase this as I am based in the US? Where can I purchase the vehicle?
> 
> This seems really promising...


 Gotta acquire both the vehicle and the peptide before starting. I'm working on it though.

Kabe does offer BNP through a group buy. Not sure about the vehicle, various sources are out there but theres an issue with the supplier. May have to look elsewhere or use something else.

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser; was the CB received in the last GB form 1 Aden (cannot be dissolved in pg..),  as opposed to form 2 which is required, and must be re-made and then re-shipped?


 Bingo.

But its still CB and as effective but won't dissolve. Mine's dissolving after heating up to around 70-90 degrees celsius. I'm still using it along with RU and Minox. Hairline is definitely thickening up!

----------


## clandestine

> Bingo.
> 
> But its still CB and as effective but won't dissolve. Mine's dissolving after heating up to around 70-90 degrees celsius. I'm still using it along with RU and Minox. Hairline is definitely thickening up!


 Truth. Admin won't be asking for us to send it back or anything? Honestly I'm excited to start CB, but don't know if I should bother with the one just received, the form 1. I will be trying with DMi/DMSO..

How are you going about heating it up?

----------


## hellouser

> Truth. Admin won't be asking for us to send it back or anything? Honestly I'm excited to start CB, but don't know if I should bother with the one just received, the form 1. I will be trying with DMi/DMSO..
> 
> How are you going about heating it up?


 I use a small 7ml bottle to make 4-5 day batches of CB (I use more than 1ml at a time). Lets say I put 45mg of CB into the bottle, and 2.25ml of Everclear. I then boil water in an electric kettle and pour a little bit of water into a cup. I then put the bottle of CB with Everclear into the cup and let it sit until it dissolves.

CB is supposed to have a threshold of about 120 degrees celsius. Boiling point of water is 100 degrees. The water I use is definitely less than 100 degrees so it should withstand.

Then I add my PG (2.25ml) for a total of 4.5ml of prepared CB at 1%, which I then use 1.5ml at a time which lasts me 3 days.

----------


## Cob984

Hellouser, If I want to buy CB today how should I go about it?
Thanks man

Also, are you using fin? if so is it because of sides? which sides specifically

----------


## jlantern

> Hellouser, If I want to buy CB today how should I go about it?
> Thanks man
> 
> Also, are you using fin? if so is it because of sides? which sides specifically


 In this thread he clearly says he does not use fin and his source is Kane

----------


## hellouser

> Hellouser, If I want to buy CB today how should I go about it?
> Thanks man
> 
> Also, are you using fin? if so is it because of sides? which sides specifically


 As jlantern confirmed, I do not use Finasteride (and never have). That stuff is meddling with major risks. I'd rather go bald than lose function of my penis.

CB you can purchase through Kane.

----------


## Cob984

Thanks hellouser, am thinking of giving RU a go first before CB, probably mpb premixed 2&#37; to see how i react, 
Have heard of people having similar Fin like sides on RU and since im sensitive and react to pretty much everything, i am worried

----------


## hellouser

> Thanks hellouser, am thinking of giving RU a go first before CB, probably mpb premixed 2% to see how i react, 
> Have heard of people having similar Fin like sides on RU and since im sensitive and react to pretty much everything, i am worried


 Cases of people having side effects from RU compared to Fin are very very low. You should be fine, but if I were you, I'd just get 5g from Kane as a test batch and make your solutions with concentration yourself. That way you wont be limited to 2%  because 2% is pretty useless.

----------


## clandestine

I have experienced fin like sides on RU.

While rare, it can happen. I am extremely androgen sensitive, and experience gynecomastia symptoms on doses as little as 50mg continued use.

I've tried fin in the past, experiencing the same gynecomastia symptoms. For some, RU is definitely not side effect free.

Most are fine though, Cob.

----------


## clandestine

hellouser; thanks for the detailing on heating CB, etc. Ive saved your post for later reading.

So, to your knowledge, we won't be having to send back the form 1 Cb in order to receive /have shipped the form 2?

Also, do you by chance have any idea how using the form 1 CB would work for me, having purchased DMi/DMSO alongside? Is it worth trying? Still very new to all this business.

----------


## hellouser

> hellouser; thanks for the detailing on heating CB, etc. Ive saved your post for later reading.
> 
> So, to your knowledge, we won't be having to send back the form 1 Cb in order to receive /have shipped the form 2?
> 
> Also, do you by chance have any idea how using the form 1 CB would work for me, having purchased DMi/DMSO alongside? Is it worth trying? Still very new to all this business.


 I dont know yet, everything is still up in the air. Only reason why I'm continuing to use CB is because I don't want to waste time without it. However I am concerned that the near boiling point of water temperature may affect efficacy. Lets hope not. But the whole form debacle won't last for long.

I'm not sure about DMI/DMSO, you'll have to give it a shot.

----------


## clandestine

> I dont know yet, everything is still up in the air. Only reason why I'm continuing to use CB is because I don't want to waste time without it. However I am concerned that the near boiling point of water temperature may affect efficacy. Lets hope not. But the whole form debacle won't last for long.
> 
> I'm not sure about DMI/DMSO, you'll have to give it a shot.


 Sounds good, thanks for the quick replies.

All the best.

----------


## jlantern

Update to my usage of RU.  I have noticed zero shedding the last week.  Today I had 10+ hairs after applying the topical's.  The hairs were long vellus looking hairs so that is good.  

The only weird thing is. the hair that has shed seems to be thinner near the follicle and the length thin seems to correspond to when I started RU.  Thoughts?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

When will mpbtreatments start shipping RU to U.S. customers?

Does The Kane Shop pre mix RU for you if you ask them to? And how much would 20 grams of RU last?

----------


## jlantern

> When will mpbtreatments start shipping RU to U.S. customers?


 If you search the forum for that question you will find that they used to ship RU to the US and now do not.  However, I would imagine directing that question directly to MPB in the form of an email would yield a more accurate response.



> Does The Kane Shop pre mix RU for you if you ask them to? And how much would 20 grams of RU last?


 No, Kane does not sell a premixed solution, again you will have to ask him directly if he will mix it for you(or you can buy the KB from him and mix it yourself.)  The latter part of your question is solved by simple division.  Take the number of mg you expect to take in 1 day and divid that by 10,000.  I hope I could help!

----------


## jlantern

I figured I post an update to my progress.  

I've dropped down from 100 x 2 ED to 100 x 1 ED.  I want to see if there is a change, in the first 3 weeks I only used 100mg, upped to 200mg while seeing continued results.   I will observe my progress on 100mg.  I suspect the same results.

Ive seen a bit of shedding around the temples mostly thin or miniaturized hairs.    I think im at the point where the new growth you can see in the pictures may becoming terminal.  I plan on getting a hair cut this week ad will take more photos  2 weeks after to get the right length in the last picture.

I just purchased my second batch of RU last week(TheKaneShop).  The KB I purchased in bulk was delivered already and the RU is in the states and on its way.  5 days plus 48 for processing is damn fast.

----------


## stillgothair

hi guys im new here been dealing with hair loss for the last 3 years, and seems to be getting worse but no one really notices it except me, i have tried lipogaine but it seem to stuff up my eyesight so i had stop it, I also had a go at finasteride the doctor recommended i take 5mg once a week within the second week I realized a bit of gyno and sexual side effects,  so i would really like to have a go at ru can anyone tell me where i can get good ru, and can anyone tell me if i had reduce the dosage of finasteride that the sides would be less,

----------


## hellouser

> can anyone tell me where i can get good ru,


 Kane (search for The Kane Shop on google)




> and can anyone tell me if i had reduce the dosage of finasteride that the sides would be less,


 Start low, around 20mg and work your way up.

----------


## StayThick

> I figured I post an update to my progress.  
> 
> I've dropped down from 100 x 2 ED to 100 x 1 ED.  I want to see if there is a change, in the first 3 weeks I only used 100mg, upped to 200mg while seeing continued results.   I will observe my progress on 100mg.  I suspect the same results.
> 
> Ive seen a bit of shedding around the temples mostly thin or miniaturized hairs.    I think im at the point where the new growth you can see in the pictures may becoming terminal.  I plan on getting a hair cut this week ad will take more photos  2 weeks after to get the right length in the last picture.
> 
> I just purchased my second batch of RU last week(TheKaneShop).  The KB I purchased in bulk was delivered already and the RU is in the states and on its way.  5 days plus 48 for processing is damn fast.


 Where did you purchase the KB solution?  So you haven't experienced any customs issues with the RU being shipped to the US from Kane?

----------


## jlantern

> Where did you purchase the KB solution?  So you haven't experienced any customs issues with the RU being shipped to the US from Kane?


 The KB is also purchased from Kane but if you buy it bulk he ships it separately due to it not needing expedited shipping.  I've purchased twice from Kane no problem.  His customer service is awesome.

----------


## jlantern

> Kane (search for The Kane Shop on google)
> 
> 
> 
> Start low, around 20mg and work your way up.


 I started at 100mg, but I seem to be super human to DHT inhibitors.  I take 1.25 mg fin daily no sides no sexual problems. I also lift weight and do cardio everyday and have no seen reduction is mass.  Hell even people have said I look bigger since I started RU.

----------


## stillgothair

thanks for the reply mate appreciate that, do i have to mix the ru with anything anytips

----------


## hellouser

> thanks for the reply mate appreciate that, do i have to mix the ru with anything anytips


 Here you go:

*Things You'll Need:*

1) Get 10 grams of RU from Kane.

2) At the same time order off of eBay or Amazon a *0.001* gram digital scale. You NEED this to correctly measure 30-100mg of RU for each application. These typically cost between $20-30 US, heres the one I use: http://i50.tinypic.com/23j28wn.jpg

3) Buy yourself the following items at the drug store;
-1ml dropper ($2-3.00 max)
-100ml or more of propylene glycol (aka PG) (I paid $3.10 for 200ml)
-Everclear alcohol. Make sure it is 95% alcohol/190 Proof. http://tinypic.com/r/246rjmd/6

4) Obtain a very small bottle that holds no more than 20ml of liquid, you'll need this to make your daily mix of RU with PG and Everclear. I use a small 'Testors' bottle (I bought it containing paint but knew I would dump it out and use it for mixing RU). Refer here for my testors bottle:
Image: http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn....os/8804T-2.jpg
http://www.newcenturyhobbies.com/Tes...4T_p/8804t.htm

Although, a company called 'Aztek' also makes small bottles, check here:
Image: http://www2.gpmd.com/image/t/tesr5330.jpg
http://www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/w...=WR&I=TESR5330

5) Buy yourself a small measuring spoon, you don't need to go balls out on this, just get something cheap but SMALL even from a cheap 'Dollar Store'. You'll need to scoop up the RU powder somehow.

Note: here's an image of some of the stuff thats used in my arsenal against MPB:



*Whats is a 'Vehicle' ?*

RU powder cannot be applied directly on the scalp with the hopes of being effective. It needs to penetrate the skin and works it magic where the hair follicle lives. This can only be done when RU is mixed into a solution like Everclear or KB and dissolved completely. Your solution should end up looking completely clear. This is known as a vehicle. In this guide I show and explain how to use RU with Everclear. There is also another popular one (as mentioned previously) called KB. You can buy this in group buys or elsewhere (Kane, MPB Treatments) and mix RU in that. KB is a prepared vehicle, so you won't need to mix any alcohols and PG together which is a bonus, but the downside is you don't have control over the ratio between alcohol/pg.

*How To Mix:*

1) Using your digital scale and scoop, measure however much you'd like to use. Don't use more than 100mg *ever* although its good to start off for the first month or so at a higher dosage like 100mg only to kickstart the whole process and any potential regrowth. Make sure to use the TARE function when you've got your small plate on the scale, obviously this cannot be weighed as part of the RU powder so you'll need to be at 0.000 weight before beginning.

2) Dump the RU powder into your small bottle.

3) Using your 1ml dropper, pour 0.7ml of everclear into the bottle and let the RU mix with it for 10minutes or so. I typically mix the RU and everclear a little more by squeezing in and squeezing out the mixed solution with the dropper. Having it just sit doesn't desolve it completely. I do this for about 30 seconds though.

4) Using your 1ml dropper again, pour in 0.3ml of PG into the bottle and mix it again with the RU and everclear. I typically wait a couple minutes for it to mix in completely.

Youre ready to apply.

*Application*:

1) Its absolute BEST to apply mixed and prepared RU after youve washed your hair/scalp and your hair is completely dry. Try to apply it within 30 minutes of washing your hair because your scalp produces an oily substance called sebum which will lessen the efficacy of RU penetrating the skin and blocking DHT topically.

2) If using on your hairline, be aware that the RU solution is a bit watery so its best to apply WITHIN and behind the hairline. You'll want to preserve what may be receded but potentially also regrow any hair. This way, youre not just applying it the slick bald spots, you want to maintain as well! If you apply it just outside the hairline to regrow anything, you'll find that a lot of runs down your noggin and go to waste.

Tip: Exfoliate your scalp! This is actually good because it removes old skin and lets you fight DHT even better. Try to buy yourself an exfoliating cream. Theyre not too expensive, maybe $25 at the most but you won't use much of it anyway, just around the hairline/temples or wherever needed. I typically exfoliate before showering. Let the cream sit for about 1-2 minutes though.

*Storage:*

Keep your RU powder sealed and in the fridge or better yet in the freezer to have the efficacy last for as long as possible. I've read that RU can withstand several weeks in normal room temperature before it goes bad, but don't risk that and just store it in the fridge/freezer. Also, make sure it is kept AWAY from light and sealed tight blocking out air. I have mine stored in a small plastic bottle closed tight but I also put the bottle into a ziplock bag as well and in the fridge.

Notes:

Try not to buy anything thats an 'all-in-one' as the efficacy in that is pretty much crap compared to fresh daily batches of mixed RU. Its best to do this process every day, but 3-5 days worth of batches prepared is fine as well. It is tedious at first, but soon enough it will become pretty quick and you wont need to use the digital scale and you'll end up just eye-balling it.  Again, try to store it in the fridge and away from light and air. I suppose one of those old 35mm film roll containers could work quite well against light, but keep it double sealed regardless.

*How long will RU58841 last?*
It depends on the concentration. The higher concentration, the better the efficacy, the shorter it will last you and the more its going to cost you. Its also going to depend how many times a day you apply and if you apply more than 1ml per application. 10mg of RU in 1ml is useless. Don't expect results. 20mg isnt going to do much either, so don't bother. I wouldn't go below 50mg.

I've upped my dosage to 100mg/1ml and apply once daily. So, do the math;

10grams (10,000mg) / 100mg = 100 applications

Since I use RU once daily, that obviously gives me 100 days worth of usage, so a little over 3 months. If you buy from Kane, 10g will cost you $225, or $75/month.

----------


## StayThick

If that doesn't answer your question, don't know what will. I know it did for me.

Great stuff Hellouser.

----------


## clandestine

Wonderful contribution, hellouser.

----------


## stillgothair

thanks for that again mate, just tried ordering from kane but when i went to transfer money to there account they ask for the street name and number, so i can't seem to get it in australia do you guys have any other reliable sources,   sorry for all the questions i'm new with all this and still learning how to use this website

----------


## jlantern

> thanks for that again mate, just tried ordering from kane but when i went to transfer money to there account they ask for the street name and number, so i can't seem to get it in australia do you guys have any other reliable sources,   sorry for all the questions i'm new with all this and still learning how to use this website


 Use the contact email on the site.  The customer service is top notch.  Kane will take care if it

----------


## stillgothair

thanks for that mate

----------


## jlantern

hellouser how did that hair cut come along?

----------


## jlantern

At about 2 months so far.  You can see the regrowth getting thicker from the last picture and some more smaller hairs coming up.  I am not shedding.

----------


## jlantern

Quick update, hairs in the regrowth area are continuing to get longer. I noticed hairs about 1'' or less shed from my hair line while the rest of my hair is about three inches long.  This seems like a good sign ass some of these smaller hairs are going to be replaced by stronger thicker ones.

----------


## lilpauly

very good progress! people will be getting the right form cb in a week or so! it might be another attack on mpb!

----------


## StayThick

> Quick update, hairs in the regrowth area are continuing to get longer. I noticed hairs about 1'' or less shed from my hair line while the rest of my hair is about three inches long.  This seems like a good sign ass some of these smaller hairs are going to be replaced by stronger thicker ones.


 Jlantern: great progress. I'm getting anxious as I await my RU from Kane and keeping seeing results on here from users. Quick question, what else are you currently using beside RU to combat your hairloss?

Any sides to date on your end from the RU?

----------


## jlantern

> Jlantern: great progress. I'm getting anxious as I await my RU from Kane and keeping seeing results on here from users. Quick question, what else are you currently using beside RU to combat your hairloss?
> 
> Any sides to date on your end from the RU?


 I thought RU was giving me heart palpitations, exp when I drank coffee I went to the doctor then it stopped.  it was unrelated and never happended  again.  So no real side to report.

Im using Fin Capillogain, prox-n (might stop using it) niz, RU, lipogain.

----------


## jlantern

> very good progress! people will be getting the right form cb in a week or so! it might be another attack on mpb!


 Good to hear, I will stay posted on this, might be exciting.

----------


## doke

i myself stopped using mpbs ru as my hair loss was getting worse using it im now thinking that a pgd2 blocker may be better.

----------


## marikeo

Folks, over on another thread there is a user who prepares his RU by pre-measuring his daily 50 - 80 mg into small bags (kept in the fridge I assume). He then adds ~2ml of Minox to that bag and applies. 

This seems like a very easy way to apply the RU. Curious if others have tried this method and their results?

I will be honest guys, the shedding Jlantern has had while starting RU scares the crap out of me. I am hoping to start on a lower dosage of RU 1/daily may be less risky.

Thanks
M

----------


## jlantern

> Folks, over on another thread there is a user who prepares his RU by pre-measuring his daily 50 - 80 mg into small bags (kept in the fridge I assume). He then adds ~2ml of Minox to that bag and applies. 
> 
> This seems like a very easy way to apply the RU. Curious if others have tried this method and their results?
> 
> I will be honest guys, the shedding Jlantern has had while starting RU scares the crap out of me. I am hoping to start on a lower dosage of RU 1/daily may be less risky.
> 
> Thanks
> M


 I should tell you I only applied minox ( for last 3 years on off) to crown and hair line.  When I started RU I applied that and Minox all over the head and the shedding was pretty good.  Most of the shedding was from the top of the head that did not get much minox .. so its hard to tell if it was RU or Minox.  On the other hand my hairline and crown did shed too.  its worth it I would say .. it has to get worse before it gets better.  If you read lilpaulys posts he also gets worried about his shedding and talks about almost discontinuing some of his topicals because of it.  

Keep calm and grow hair.

----------


## jlantern

I just got back from getting a hair cut and my hair in he back and on top looks at lot thicker..  I got about 1/2''' long hair now.  Shedding of ONLY thin hair that grew out from the temples has speed up a little now too.  Which in the long run is exciting news

----------


## jlantern

Im noticing that shedding is getting even faster.  Shedding only thin hairs around the hairline .. some on the crown.

----------


## Boldy

> Im noticing that shedding is getting even faster.  Shedding only thin hairs around the hairline .. some on the crown.


 are you planning to experiment with BNP-32 or PGE2 in the future?

----------


## jlantern

> are you planning to experiment with BNP-32 or PGE2 in the future?


 thats a good question.  I did minox for a year, saw what it could do, then its limitation . same with keto.. and ive been on fin for over a year added RU.  By far I have seen the best and fastest results since adding RU given the level I am at.  If I am satisfied with RU and if RU keeps on this pace I wont need anything else.

----------


## Imalmostbald

> Folks, over on another thread there is a user who prepares his RU by pre-measuring his daily 50 - 80 mg into small bags (kept in the fridge I assume). He then adds ~2ml of Minox to that bag and applies. 
> 
> This seems like a very easy way to apply the RU. Curious if others have tried this method and their results?
> 
> I will be honest guys, the shedding Jlantern has had while starting RU scares the crap out of me. I am hoping to start on a lower dosage of RU 1/daily may be less risky.
> 
> Thanks
> M


 Yeah im doing this aswell actually. 100mg in a ubersmall griplock bag add 2ml of minox shake the bag and apply. Very easy and fresh of the batch  :Wink:

----------


## marikeo

> Yeah im doing this aswell actually. 100mg in a ubersmall griplock bag add 2ml of minox shake the bag and apply. Very easy and fresh of the batch


 "Imalmostbald" how long have you been using the RU/Minox mix? Any noticable shedding like "jlantern" mentioned?

Thanks
M

----------


## Jens1986

So RU dissolves in minox? DOes the strength of the minox have anything to do with it? I can only get 5&#37; minox in Norway. 

And I dont get sides from fin. But I have not used it long enought to see if its working. Would you suggest that I should use fin for some more time to see if its working for me before I start RU? Or should I just start RU asap

----------


## clandestine

Stay with fin, if you're not experiencing sides..

----------


## Imalmostbald

> "Imalmostbald" how long have you been using the RU/Minox mix? Any noticable shedding like "jlantern" mentioned?
> 
> Thanks
> M


 Hi, only 2 weeks in at the moment. But i don't notice any shedding yet, i do actually notice a decrease in shedding tho. And yes, my RU dissolves pretty easily in kirkland 5% minox.

----------


## jlantern

> Hi, only 2 weeks in at the moment. But i don't notice any shedding yet, i do actually notice a decrease in shedding tho. And yes, my RU dissolves pretty easily in kirkland 5% minox.


 I dont know anything about vehicles and mixing as far as what I personally do with KB and RU.  But I think there might be an issue with the vehicle carrying the extra RU in the minox.  I am not sure if this is true, but I would like someone with background in this to clear it up for us.

----------


## Californication

For a person who had gyno as his only real concerning side effect on fin (showed up around the 4 month mark as it tends to), should I start at 20 mg and work my way up despite the fact that some advice has been to 'kickstart' the process by starting at a higher concentration?

----------


## Imalmostbald

> I dont know anything about vehicles and mixing as far as what I personally do with KB and RU.  But I think there might be an issue with the vehicle carrying the extra RU in the minox.  I am not sure if this is true, but I would like someone with background in this to clear it up for us.


 Nah.. It will carry the RU into your skin. I know a few people who are mixxing it with minox and have good results. I allready ordered hydroxypropyl chitosan aswell to add to my solution at 1% to get the "film effect" for enhanced localized action and time release (from the topical fina patent).

----------


## StayThick

> For a person who had gyno as his only real concerning side effect on fin (showed up around the 4 month mark as it tends to), should I start at 20 mg and work my way up despite the fact that some advice has been to 'kickstart' the process by starting at a higher concentration?


 This is my concern as well, but I'm starting at 50mg. I'm very sensitive to gyno personally so I'll let you know my take on that when I start. 

My first application of RU & KB is next Wednesday so it will take some time to evaluate this because like yourself, the gyno hit me around 6 months while on FIN.

----------


## jlantern

> This is my concern as well, but I'm starting at 50mg. I'm very sensitive to gyno personally so I'll let you know my take on that when I start. 
> 
> My first application of RU & KB is next Wednesday so it will take some time to evaluate this because like yourself, the gyno hit me around 6 months while on FIN.


 I got gyno maybe twice on fin .. only 1 nipple .. its from when I did a really strong steroid it flairs up now and again a little letro for a few days takes care of it.  It happened once while on RU but I dont think its related

----------


## marikeo

> Hi, only 2 weeks in at the moment. But i don't notice any shedding yet, i do actually notice a decrease in shedding tho. And yes, my RU dissolves pretty easily in kirkland 5% minox.


 Excellent. I am glad to hear it. Thanks for the response.

----------


## jlantern

I want to clear up my shedding history.

After a year of FIN I had NO shedding, none.  My shedding stated to stop at around 6+ months into the treatment of FIN.  When I added RU I am seeing very thin and miniaturized haris shed.  My second round of RU shedding is only on the crown and hairline.  Where at first it was all over.  My diffuse area wasn't that thin but had some (not noticeable ) thinning.  It my diffuse area is starting to feel thicker.  My crown a little too.  My hairline now is shedding pretty fast (only the thin hairs you see in the regrowth pics) new hairs appear to be taking place.  I plan on updating with new pics in 3 weeks or so, or when I get back from being our of town. 

Which poses a new challenge, traveling with RU.  I am flying out of town for work in 3 weeks.   I will be gone 1 week.  I figure I can premix RU into a old minox bottle.  Carrry both RU and minox on my checked bag.  I wonder really how long the RU will be good.

----------


## jlantern

Im still shedding pretty fast.  My crown and diffuse area is coming thinner than I would like.    On a positive side, my crowns thin area has shrunk in diameter but im still shedding.  Per my run in with shedding it seemed to last about 6 weeks.  I should be half way thru this one if times keep up.


Ive noticed I am shedding most of my regrowth or existing thin hairs.  The hairs from the last shed I can see growing back just slightly thinker than last.  I hope to take pictures either end of this month or mid June depending on the shedding.

----------


## marikeo

> Im still shedding pretty fast.  My crown and diffuse area is coming thinner than I would like.    On a positive side, my crowns thin area has shrunk in diameter but im still shedding.  Per my run in with shedding it seemed to last about 6 weeks.  I should be half way thru this one if times keep up.
> 
> 
> Ive noticed I am shedding most of my regrowth or existing thin hairs.  The hairs from the last shed I can see growing back just slightly thinker than last.  I hope to take pictures either end of this month or mid June depending on the shedding.


 This really sounds like a tough situation JL. I am trying to understand why you are shedding so much. Typically I have heard that folks stop shedding when they are on RU. That would make sense since the androgen blockers would seem to promote a continued growing cycle. 

If you are shedding in a positive way, then it makes me wonder what is triggering your hair to think they need to reset their growth cycles. That would make sense if you were just starting on Minoxidil or some other growth stimulant. The combo of that plus RU allowing the growth to kick in would explain the shed.  Have you started anything else new with your regime?

I'll be watching your progress very closely as I wait for my RU to arrive. Sounds like you have a similar thinning pattern to me, although I am sure mine is more advanced. 

Good luck. And let us know how you transported your RU when you traveled and how you made out.

----------


## jlantern

> This really sounds like a tough situation JL. I am trying to understand why you are shedding so much. Typically I have heard that folks stop shedding when they are on RU. That would make sense since the androgen blockers would seem to promote a continued growing cycle. 
> 
> If you are shedding in a positive way, then it makes me wonder what is triggering your hair to think they need to reset their growth cycles. That would make sense if you were just starting on Minoxidil or some other growth stimulant. The combo of that plus RU allowing the growth to kick in would explain the shed.  Have you started anything else new with your regime?
> 
> I'll be watching your progress very closely as I wait for my RU to arrive. Sounds like you have a similar thinning pattern to me, although I am sure mine is more advanced. 
> 
> Good luck. And let us know how you transported your RU when you traveled and how you made out.


 I am wondering myself, those are good theories.  I cant explain it eitiher, but it seems to be making slow progress.  The shedding my thin it a little but nothing t make me worry.  

When I started RU I also included Prox-n capillogain and sometimes AHK.  I also switched to lipogain from kirkland minox.  With all these additions and adjustments its hard to say what is doing it.  I'll just wait and see if these hairs keep growing back faster.  

I read everything lilpauly posted.  He also reported bouts of shedding.  I think it might start slowing down.  Ill post an update laster this week if that holds true. 

Good luck

----------


## UK_

Hi jlantern...

what percentage of RU are you using?

Lol only joking :Big Grin:  Nice thread.

----------


## jlantern

> Hi jlantern...
> 
> what percentage of RU are you using?
> 
> Lol only joking Nice thread.


 Thanks, I just took a close look in the mirror with a magnified mirror.  I can see the hairs growing back getting more color/(blonde) they seem to still be maybe half the diameter or less than the more visible hairs.  To be clear, these are hairs that have showed up in a area with no other visible hair.  4 months ago I saw nothing there.  So I will continue to keep pressing and be patient.

----------


## marikeo

> ...When I started RU I also included Prox-n capillogain and sometimes AHK.  I also switched to lipogain from kirkland minox..


 Ah, this makes a bit more sense. I have been using various forms of Minoxidil since 1988. Every time I switch brands, I shed. No idea why. But it seems any change in the growth signal is enough to trigger a temporary change in the growth cycle. In your case, if RU is doing its job and your androgen receptors are being blocked, then I could see this effect being magnified. 

However, I would expect that you should respond back pretty quickly if this is all positive effects. Hopefully that is what you are seeing now.

----------


## jlantern

> Ah, this makes a bit more sense. I have been using various forms of Minoxidil since 1988. Every time I switch brands, I shed. No idea why. But it seems any change in the growth signal is enough to trigger a temporary change in the growth cycle. In your case, if RU is doing its job and your androgen receptors are being blocked, then I could see this effect being magnified. 
> 
> However, I would expect that you should respond back pretty quickly if this is all positive effects. Hopefully that is what you are seeing now.


 Thanks for the tip. I didnt know things like this could happen from switching brands of minox.  At any rate the shedding isnt too bad really and its only in he areas you some of the regrowth coming in.  

Ill just waitit out to see if thing get better

----------


## mature

I was thinking about adding RU eventually looks like a great alternative to fin with solid results if one is willing to mix the ingredients themselves.  What is the cost anyways around 60 a month?

----------


## doke

I myself had a lot of shedding on mpb treatments ru and stopped using it but irish pride at hairsite also had a lot of phases of shedding only to regrow his hair back is this a thing that we have to put up with these drugs,is that why ru was not brought to the market im not sure but also finasteride also caused me shedding and dutasteride as well.
I did have some good regrowth with minoxidil+progestorone when i first started hair loss when i was younger and we know dr klines promox and the belgravia clinic in london has some success with minox and proges so what if we added spriro as well as dr kline does it may help,the only thing is we know spiro has a bad smell if added to minox so has to be added when scalp is dry of minox but dr klines spiro has not got the smell,the only thing is his treatments are pricey if sent to uk.

----------


## Boldy

> Wohw, Nice improvemant hellouser..
> 
> 
> here is a post of ziom1990 on HLH of his 10 weeks RU journey.
> 
> 
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...VIEWTMP=Linear 
> 
> [IMG]http://s18.postimg.org/q2jjfu1x5/*******2.jpg[/IMG]


 

this person had a shedding as well the first weeks, but after the hairs got thicker.

----------


## doke

is hell using a 5% ru from mpb treatments as i have there new plus mix which tingles after applying,is he using any other treatments as well?

----------


## doke

i still think that like hairlossbuda site says mpb treatments are very good quality and how many years have people on many hair loss forums been waiting for a ready pre mixed solution and now they even have a pgd2 blocker and the prices have also come down since they started and no i do not work or have any link to mpb t. and then we get people saying you can get the ru powder and pgd2 powder cheaper fron china which even i did at one time but it did not mix very well i had to but alcohol and pg and by the time id finished i worked out buying 3 bottles of ru pre mixed was a good deal and quality assured.
Im now applying 1.5ml a day ru with 1ml of 15% minox and hair is regrowing back after 3 weeks.
I also have some profollica i got cheap and apply after shampoo but will drop it when it runs out as im keeping cost down.

----------


## Boldy

> is hell using a 5&#37; ru from mpb treatments as i have there new plus mix which tingles after applying,is he using any other treatments as well?


 

he is using RU from kane I think. The same as Ziom from the 10 weeks  log.

----------


## doke

yeh i got mine from kane about 9 months ago it was good  price but a real hassle to get it all together a premixed is like the heavens have opened its a sham that they do not ship to us is it because of the customs or fda?

----------


## Boldy

I think FDA unfortunately. there were some tolls in the past against then, tats why they now ship from costa rica to stay legal.

anyway, putting some powder together with K&B solution and some shaking, can't be that hard, sin't it?

----------


## doke

Its handy that kane is selling the kb solution now i may try some again,as he is a good seller.

----------


## Californication

> This is my concern as well, but I'm starting at 50mg. I'm very sensitive to gyno personally so I'll let you know my take on that when I start. 
> 
> My first application of RU & KB is next Wednesday so it will take some time to evaluate this because like yourself, the gyno hit me around 6 months while on FIN.


 Sounds great man, yeah I just ordered some RU as well, so I'll see how it goes. Just curious, how long has it been since you had to quit fin since for me it's only been about 3 months.

----------


## StayThick

> Sounds great man, yeah I just ordered some RU as well, so I'll see how it goes. Just curious, how long has it been since you had to quit fin since for me it's only been about 3 months.


 I have been off FIN for a tad over a year now. Gyno went down but I still have the puffy nip thing I'm dealing with. What made it worse was the excess fat that built around my chest and waist area. With the chest fat going down the gyno doesn't look as bad anymore..that's the thing. I'm extremely active and workout daily so that excess fat was beyond frustrating. It's the slowest thing to dissipate since quitting.

I'm going monitor how my body responds to the RU. I get a glimpse of anything remotely close happening from a side effect perspective similar to fin, I will toss my RU in the garbage.

----------


## jlantern

> I was thinking about adding RU eventually looks like a great alternative to fin with solid results if one is willing to mix the ingredients themselves.  What is the cost anyways around 60 a month?


 If you use KB it can be closer to 100 a month.  Its expensive, its not out of my my range .. but honestly I canceled my cable tv so it wont affect my budget or savings.  LOL i havn't even noticed I dont have cable anymore.




> I myself had a lot of shedding on mpb treatments ru and stopped using it but irish pride at hairsite also had a lot of phases of shedding only to regrow his hair back is this a thing that we have to put up with these drugs,is that why ru was not brought to the market im not sure but also finasteride also caused me shedding and dutasteride as well.
> I did have some good regrowth with minoxidil+progestorone when i first started hair loss when i was younger and we know dr klines promox and the belgravia clinic in london has some success with minox and proges so what if we added spriro as well as dr kline does it may help,the only thing is we know spiro has a bad smell if added to minox so has to be added when scalp is dry of minox but dr klines spiro has not got the smell,the only thing is his treatments are pricey if sent to uk.


 Doke thanks for your input and interest but your posts have little to no punctuation. I know im not one to talk because I hardly proof read.  But you posts are difficult to follow.

As for your question about why RU never made it to market, I heard it had to do with a few things: 1 being its not stable and mass production and distribution would be impossible.  2nd ive heard that the company that has/had the patent was acquired by another pharm company and while the stability was  an issue the company had no interest/focus in treating MPB.  This explains the abrupt stop in phase II trials due to loss of funding.

Again, these are just rumors or things ive read on the forums.  Possible someone else can confirm or clear this up.

----------


## StayThick

> If you use KB it can be closer to 100 a month.  Its expensive, its not out of my my range .. but honestly I canceled my cable tv so it wont affect my budget or savings.  LOL i havn't even noticed I dont have cable anymore..


 Not sure where you are getting those figures. I paid $400 shipped from Kane for 10 grams of RU + 250ML of KB solution. I'm guessing your figures are based on higher RU dosages. For me it's below.

10,000 mg (10 grams)/ 50mg daily = 200 days of RU
250ML/1ml daily = 250 days of KB

$225 / 6.66 months = $33.78 a month for 6.6 months
$125/ 8.33 months = $15 a month for 8.3 months 

I can just multiply $400 for 20 grams of RU and calculate the difference. Still way less than $100 a month for both RU and KB. Where are you buying yours with those prices? Is my math wrong here? It never was my best subject. Lol

----------


## jlantern

> Not sure where you are getting those figures. I paid $400 shipped from Kane for 10 grams of RU + 250ML of KB solution. I'm guessing your figures are based on higher RU dosages. For me it's below.
> 
> 10,000 mg (10 grams)/ 50mg daily = 200 days of RU
> 250ML/1ml daily = 250 days of KB
> 
> $225 / 6.66 months = $33.78 a month for 6.6 months
> $125/ 8.33 months = $15 a month for 8.3 months 
> 
> I can just multiply $400 for 20 grams of RU and calculate the difference. Still way less than $100 a month for both RU and KB. Where are you buying yours with those prices? Is my math wrong here? It never was my best subject. Lol


 Correct I use 100mg/day that explains a figure closer to 100

----------


## jlantern

Finally it seems like this shedding might be slowing down.

----------


## Californication

> I have been off FIN for a tad over a year now. Gyno went down but I still have the puffy nip thing I'm dealing with. What made it worse was the excess fat that built around my chest and waist area. With the chest fat going down the gyno doesn't look as bad anymore..that's the thing. I'm extremely active and workout daily so that excess fat was beyond frustrating. It's the slowest thing to dissipate since quitting.
> 
> I'm going monitor how my body responds to the RU. I get a glimpse of anything remotely close happening from a side effect perspective similar to fin, I will toss my RU in the garbage.


 Yeah, that was the worst. It's "pseudogyno" I believe in my case with the excess fat around the chest area, not a glandular growth so much, but as guy who has played basketball his whole life, goes to the gym regularly, it's really ****** annoying.

----------


## jlantern

> Yeah, that was the worst. It's "pseudogyno" I believe in my case with the excess fat around the chest area, not a glandular growth so much, but as guy who has played basketball his whole life, goes to the gym regularly, it's really ****** annoying.


 I know you feel.. I get the same thing

----------


## doke

> If you use KB it can be closer to 100 a month.  Its expensive, its not out of my my range .. but honestly I canceled my cable tv so it wont affect my budget or savings.  LOL i havn't even noticed I dont have cable anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Doke thanks for your input and interest but your posts have little to no punctuation. I know im not one to talk because I hardly proof read.  But you posts are difficult to follow.
> 
> As for your question about why RU never made it to market, I heard it had to do with a few things: 1 being its not stable and mass production and distribution would be impossible.  2nd ive heard that the company that has/had the patent was acquired by another pharm company and while the stability was  an issue the company had no interest/focus in treating MPB.  This explains the abrupt stop in phase II trials due to loss of funding.
> 
> Again, these are just rumors or things ive read on the forums.  Possible someone else can confirm or clear this up.


 warning troll alert: puntuaction just because you do not like what someone has to say theres no need to act stupid,anyway this forum is one of the best for not having this atitude so grow up.

----------


## doke

As to stabiliity even if you mix it yourselves theres no guarantee its stable or even works? and mpb has tried hard to reduce price but i have dropped ru now as its no miracle as bryne will tell you at hairsite and many other leading hair loss doctors if it was many of them would be using it? i spoke to dr hugh ruston a leading trico in uk with many years of testing trialing different drugs oral and topicals and even he is not convinced ru is the deal.
I will say even though im older than many here to younger guys do not beleave some of the hype about experimental hair loss drugs as for one we do not know safety and whether they work and as theres many drugs out there that have not come to pass for mpb we are in the dark as to what they will do and i can now see why the fda and other agencies are so strict in withdrawing products that may cause harm to us the people.
I want to relay this as i have used finasteride,dutasteride,ru,spiro,and others over the years and to be honest not one did much for me some even made my loss worse after many years of use.
Even minoxidil at over the 5% has been withdrawn in us but not in uk as some clinics supply it but is it really safe?im not convinced as i got massive headaches on it and dizziness and what if someone with heart problems started using it could cause death so im just sending out a warning like spencer does to younger guys.
I have been in there situation and still am in that i fet so desporate that i will try anything not thinking it may be unsafe and do damage to our health in the long run,so if its drugs you want to try first use minoxidil 2 or 5% and propecia and also even though i have tried many naturals which also have not all been tested for safety be careful i am trying profollica which i cannot comment on yet only that theres not much info on it anywhere.
Also taking biotin orals sillica, and profollica orals only started yesterday so will keep you guys updated.
I must say profollica is simple to use wash hair with shampoo then apply there trichogen serum gel to a damp scalp and take two oral capsuls a day and thats it.

----------


## jlantern

> warning troll alert: puntuaction just because you do not like what someone has to say theres no need to act stupid,anyway this forum is one of the best for not having this atitude so grow up.


 Actually I dont disagree with anything you have to say .. I honestly had a hard time following your last two past

I cant find much about Profollica, like whats in it and how long has it been out

----------


## doke

hi j trichogen i think has been out a good few years so i do not expect any miracles it als has ginko in it which i heard could be a pgd2 blocker there is many people on other forums whanting to get any feedback from anyone using profollica but no one seems to answer.
It has been on sale quite a few years but its been updated i think with the trichogen and if you search out that there are some other products that contain it,i seem to remember a tricho clinic in uk selling trichogen many years ago so as said not sure how its going to fare.
Although im scepticle of the product as i always am a guy on youtube shows his progress up to a year on it and its regrown his receaded hairline i wonder if we need to really use some of these products a long time to get any results but are not patient enough as im like that, but saying that i think i saw another guy saying it did nothing up to three months so as said we give up using.
I am still wondering if mpb treatments pgd2 blocker does anything or tb500 which some chem companies are selling but they say its for horses tb500 that is and that they are for research purposes so as said in other post could be harmful.
I do feel a lot happier using a natural product that minox and finasteride and hope it does something but hey its taken many years of dht attack to get to my hair loss i have now so perhaps i do need to give profollica a year to give a real trial.

----------


## jlantern

The shedding slowed down but has continued.  Im noticing some hairs with pigment shedding but only a small amount.   I feel like the shedding has caused me to lose some ground.  This marks being on RU  + Capillogain for three months.  Ill post pics in a few weeks.  Boy am I pissed.

----------


## Californication

^What is pigment shedding?

Also, general question for those in the US: how long did it take to get your RU? I t's been nearly a week and judging by the fact that my shipment has not come any farther than Memphis even though it landed there Wed, I'm worrying that customs has seized it, hopefully it arrives in the next few days.

----------


## mature

> ^What is pigment shedding?
> 
> Also, general question for those in the US: how long did it take to get your RU? I t's been nearly a week and judging by the fact that my shipment has not come any farther than Memphis even though it landed there Wed, I'm worrying that customs has seized it, hopefully it arrives in the next few days.


 I never even thought about that, is it illegal to transport or buy from foreign countries into the U.S.?    I was looking to get on RU pretty soon and to purchase from Kane.

----------


## jlantern

"hairs with pigment"  meaning hairs that have some color to them

but today ive noticed almost no shedding.

----------


## StayThick

> I never even thought about that, is it illegal to transport or buy from foreign countries into the U.S.?    I was looking to get on RU pretty soon and to purchase from Kane.


 I purchased from Kane and received my RU in exactly 1 week. I had no issues and I live in the US.

----------


## StayThick

Stupid question, but I'm gonna ask it anyway...is there any known side effect of RU affecting the iris of ones eye? I understand Bim (Latisse) has been known to do this, but has RU.

I been on RU about a week now and I can't see why it would cause this, but at the same time BIM does and we don't know why.

Are the only reported sides similar to that of one using FIN? Like lower libido, etc.??

----------


## marikeo

> I purchased from Kane and received my RU in exactly 1 week. I had no issues and I live in the US.


 Mine came in just under a week as well. I have it in the freezer until I decide a good time to start.

----------


## marikeo

> The shedding slowed down but has continued.  Im noticing some hairs with pigment shedding but only a small amount.   I feel like the shedding has caused me to lose some ground.  This marks being on RU  + Capillogain for three months.  Ill post pics in a few weeks.  Boy am I pissed.


 I can't believe you are still shedding J.L. I would be pissed too. I would consider dropping the Capillogain if you don't return to normal in the next month or so and still don't see any progress.

Good luck

----------


## jlantern

> I can't believe you are still shedding J.L. I would be pissed too. I would consider dropping the Capillogain if you don't return to normal in the next month or so and still don't see any progress.
> 
> Good luck


 You have the same idea as me.  I didnt shed much today, if it doesnt stop I will drop capillogain.

----------


## hellouser

> Mine came in just under a week as well. I have it in the freezer until I decide a good time to start.


 Today would be a good time to start.

----------


## Cob984

Im ****ing sick of waiting on mpbtreatments, like how the **** do they take so long to ship stuff across, might order from kane, but you have to order in bulk from them right? a minimum of 200$? its the only reason i ordered from mpb first as a trial run

----------


## marikeo

> Today would be a good time to start.


 Would like to start today but I have a major function in 3 weeks. I have seen many folks getting a big shed around that time when they start RU. So my plan is to wait a week or so and then start. 

Will start with 25mg/day for the first month. Then I will gradually step up to 50mg/day if I see no sides and no excessive shedding. 

Plan is to make up a week's worth is small sealed bags which I will keep in the freezer. Then mix nightly a new batch with Lipogaine and apply.

----------


## Californication

> I never even thought about that, is it illegal to transport or buy from foreign countries into the U.S.?    I was looking to get on RU pretty soon and to purchase from Kane.


 I'm guessing I just had bad luck but finally got through to customs today and yep, it's been detained, sent to the lab for testing, not much I can do, it's at least a month before they'll test it because of the back-up. Most likely though, I won't be seeing that shipment again.

----------


## jlantern

> I'm guessing I just had bad luck but finally got through to customs today and yep, it's been detained, sent to the lab for testing, not much I can do, it's at least a month before they'll test it because of the back-up. Most likely though, I won't be seeing that shipment again.


 Sorry about the luck .. if they test it can you ask for purity?  lol jk .. if you ordered from Kane he has a zero loss policy.  Contact him if you already havnt

----------


## StayThick

> Im ****ing sick of waiting on mpbtreatments, like how the **** do they take so long to ship stuff across, might order from kane, but you have to order in bulk from them right? a minimum of 200$? its the only reason i ordered from mpb first as a trial run


 Cob you need to get on this ASAP and stop doing things half ass. I notice you do that. Trust me, the idea of ordering a pre-made solution was desirable to me because of ease of use...but Kane shipped my RU immediately, received it in a week, the RU mixed instantly in the KB solution I purchased and overall the mixing of doses took minutes. This way I know exactly how much RU I am getting and have the ability to increase or decrease as needed.

Order from Kane next time and mix it yourself. It's beyond easy and you'll get the RU quick if ordered from Kane.

----------


## StayThick

> I'm guessing I just had bad luck but finally got through to customs today and yep, it's been detained, sent to the lab for testing, not much I can do, it's at least a month before they'll test it because of the back-up. Most likely though, I won't be seeing that shipment again.


 Damn, guess I lucked out as I didn't experience such an issue. I wonder my shipment made it through and not yours...

----------


## Californication

Yeah, I've contacted Kane, he says once I know custom's decisions I can either
a) get a refund
b) get it reshipped

It's the time that kills me, the decision will probably be 1-2 months minimum. 

Kane has great customer service, but man ***** customs, I wish there was a US produced ru source or even an EU one. Hopefully, it's just bad luck and won't happen again.

----------


## Cob984

> Cob you need to get on this ASAP and stop doing things half ass. I notice you do that. Trust me, the idea of ordering a pre-made solution was desirable to me because of ease of use...but Kane shipped my RU immediately, received it in a week, the RU mixed instantly in the KB solution I purchased and overall the mixing of doses took minutes. This way I know exactly how much RU I am getting and have the ability to increase or decrease as needed.
> 
> Order from Kane next time and mix it yourself. It's beyond easy and you'll get the RU quick if ordered from Kane.


 I have every reason of using Kane, i just ordered mpb for now because i could test for sides and would not have to commit to 200$+ of expenses

Hows it going so far dude? sides and hair wise?

----------


## Cob984

Guys, how the f do you pay kane , what is this western union garbage , is that what u guys use?

----------


## StayThick

> Guys, how the f do you pay kane , what is this western union garbage , is that what u guys use?


 Yea dude. I just used Western Union at a local grocery store. Guy shipped almost immediately upon receiving payment.

He will require the confirmation # in a separate email which allows him access to the funds. It's not really a big deal bro just not as convienent as paying online.

You can even do Western Union via phone but there charge is higher to do it that way. Just find a local one (if there is one) and do it in person.

----------


## StayThick

> I have every reason of using Kane, i just ordered mpb for now because i could test for sides and would not have to commit to 200$+ of expenses
> 
> Hows it going so far dude? sides and hair wise?


 So far so good. Have used 3 applications. Had a slight sensation in my nipples that I'm watching with a hawks eye. Any glimpse of Propecia indused type gyno and ill glady send you my remaining 10 grams of RU.

Application is simple, hoping to see some progress in the next few weeks. I'll keep you posted on any sides and my progress Cob.

----------


## Avacfc

Been ru on 5% for 4 weeks now. My crown is deffo thickening out now which i can tell when im styling my hair. Also i have loads of vellous hairs at the hair line which seem to be getting longer day by day.

As for the gyno suffers, i got symptoms from just about anything i touched (fin, keratene) but so far so good. I am running it along side grape seed extract and also having my gyno removed in three weeks which i wouldnt have done if i thought it was still growing, fingers crossed so far so good!

----------


## StayThick

> Been ru on 5&#37; for 4 weeks now. My crown is deffo thickening out now which i can tell when im styling my hair. Also i have loads of vellous hairs at the hair line which seem to be getting longer day by day.
> 
> As for the gyno suffers, i got symptoms from just about anything i touched (fin, keratene) but so far so good. I am running it along side grape seed extract and also having my gyno removed in three weeks which i wouldnt have done if i thought it was still growing, fingers crossed so far so good!


 This is reassuring Avac. How do you know you're not experiencing any gyno induced sides from RU? Are you feeling any tingling sensation in the nipple area, puffiness, etc?

So far this is my only concern as I'm on my 5th application. Beyond that, no sides to report which is amazing. However, if my nipples start to puff out even more I will have to stop RU use. It's reassuring, however, that somebody gyno sensitive like yourself is not seeing those sides.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Cob984

> This is reassuring Avac. How do you know you're not experiencing any gyno induced sides from RU? Are you feeling any tingling sensation in the nipple area, puffiness, etc?
> 
> So far this is my only concern as I'm on my 5th application. Beyond that, no sides to report which is amazing. However, if my nipples start to puff out even more I will have to stop RU use. It's reassuring, however, that somebody gyno sensitive like yourself is not seeing those sides.
> 
> Keep us posted.


 are you experiencing gyno sides staythick? im asking because i want to make sure before plunking down all this cash on Kanes RU, i might go for CB instead if there are gyno concerns

Just realized u already answered this, thanks, so i guess i go for cb then?

----------


## clandestine

StayThick; are you especially gyno prone?

----------


## StayThick

> StayThick; are you especially gyno prone?


 Before Propecia I would have told you NO. But I do recall while going through puberty the ultra-sensitive lumps I would get behind my nipples.

When I started Propecia the puffiness flared out in conjunction with the excess fat it caused around the chest...making it worse.

Since starting RU I have had a *slight* tingling sensation on my nipples and very very slight puffiness. Nothing to make me stop RU, but I'm watching it close.

I mean I never really had full blown gyno, I just struggled with the puffy nipple thing.

----------


## StayThick

> are you experiencing gyno sides staythick? im asking because i want to make sure before plunking down all this cash on Kanes RU, i might go for CB instead if there are gyno concerns
> 
> Just realized u already answered this, thanks, so i guess i go for cb then?


 See my above post. I wouldn't stay clear of RU because of my slight concern at the moment. I'm still using the RU because its too early and mild to tell if it will turn to anything.

I'd rather use RU than CB. CB in my opinion is way to new as a form of treatment for me to risk trying...I'd buy the RU if I were you Cob.

----------


## Cob984

Thing is i already have 2&#37; RU on its way from mpb treats, its been 3.5 weeks since i ordered it though, and theres no telling when the **** this will actually show, thats why i thought i order some cb and try both, though ru is a lot more proven in terms of experimentals

----------


## Avacfc

> This is reassuring Avac. How do you know you're not experiencing any gyno induced sides from RU? Are you feeling any tingling sensation in the nipple area, puffiness, etc?
> 
> So far this is my only concern as I'm on my 5th application. Beyond that, no sides to report which is amazing. However, if my nipples start to puff out even more I will have to stop RU use. It's reassuring, however, that somebody gyno sensitive like yourself is not seeing those sides.
> 
> Keep us posted.


 Ive had pubertal gyno sine my teens so ive always had puffy nipples. But whenever i touched fin it would immediatly flare up an become painful even at low doeses. The fustrating thing is it worked for my hairloss but i didnt want man titties  :Big Grin: 

So far ive had nothing to concern me and also ru is seem to be working on the hair front so i dont have any plans to up the dose.

----------


## clandestine

lol this thread is full of gyne prone hair loss sufferers, myself included.

----------


## StayThick

Is Gyno or Puffy Nipples a known side effect from RU58841? I understand it is with Propecia because I was a victim of that side, but in theory, RU could cause the same side effect if it goes systematic..no?

Anybody else experience start of gyno while using RU?

----------


## Cob984

> Is Gyno or Puffy Nipples a known side effect from RU58841? I understand it is with Propecia because I was a victim of that side, but in theory, RU could cause the same side effect if it goes systematic..no?
> 
> Anybody else experience start of gyno while using RU?


 Oh god no, so its hit you now?

----------


## StayThick

> Oh god no, so its hit you now?


 Cob, relax my dude. I'm like you..I get paranoid over anything. I blame Propecia for that because it really F'd me up side wise. However....

I'm just asking because I can't find any information online from people experiencing this side from RU. But in theory, as its an anti androgen, I can see how it could. I'm not stressing yet and I just applied my 6th application, I just want to know if I need to look out for this because its the only thing concerning me at the moment.

----------


## Cob984

ok thats good, anything with the hair? i know its only 6 apps but a week is usually enough to observe any affects atleast with me

----------


## StayThick

> ok thats good, anything with the hair? i know its only 6 apps but a week is usually enough to observe any affects atleast with me


 So far great. Shedding has almost completely halted and I took pictures before my first application and will compare photos in a few more weeks.

Libido is still solid and no negative impact there which is a plus. Hoping for general thickening and possibly slight regrowth if I'm lucky.

Currently using: Rogaine Foam 1x daily, Capillogain 1x daily, Neogenic 1x daily (regardless what people say, I like it), and now RU.

I also rotate Nizoral and Big3 Shampoo throughout the week, along with Multivitamins, MSM, and Tococaps.

----------


## Cob984

thats great:
dont worry on neogenic , its praised on HLH and i trust that forum a lot, I ordered some too.

I will soon be on neogenic + mpb RU + kane CB + Regenpure and drop keratene
Still debating b/w ordering cb or ru from kane, the only reason im debating is iv already ordered the damn RU from mpb so i feel like im gona be stuck with loads of RU if it doesnt work out, so maybe i try cb form3 in kb solution ? thoughts?

also dr nigam thinks cb is a good tool, he said hes ordering some himself

----------


## Conpecia

> lol this thread is full of gyne prone hair loss sufferers, myself included.


 Bingo. But this gets me really damn excited. RU/Minox might be the bridge for us to the next gen of treatments. Stopping loss plus thickening the crown is exactly what I'm looking for. Putting in my order this month if you gyno-prone guys remain side-free.

----------


## clandestine

> Bingo. But this gets me really damn excited. RU/Minox might be the bridge for us to the next gen of treatments. Stopping loss plus thickening the crown is exactly what I'm looking for. Putting in my order this month if you gyno-prone guys remain side-free.


 I wish you all the best, absolutely. It'll be interesting to see how everyone does.

But it should be noted I've experienced gyne sides on higher doses RU. Just my experience.

----------


## Conpecia

Just read this entire thread and I'm interested in mixing RU with minox and applying. But I'm also concerned about J's shedding, god dammit I'm not sure what to do. I have to stop my hairloss now, it's thinned like crazy since I quit propecia and my hairline has gone back a ****ing inch in 9 months no joke. I would normally man up and get the RU but this goddamn shedding freaks me out, can't afford to lose anymore hair any quicker. Wtf should I do??

----------


## jlantern

> Just read this entire thread and I'm interested in mixing RU with minox and applying. But I'm also concerned about J's shedding, god dammit I'm not sure what to do. I have to stop my hairloss now, it's thinned like crazy since I quit propecia and my hairline has gone back a ****ing inch in 9 months no joke. I would normally man up and get the RU but this goddamn shedding freaks me out, can't afford to lose anymore hair any quicker. Wtf should I do??


 My shedding has stopped(for now I think).  I've had two sheds that lasted 3 weeks after being on the treatment for 3 months.   As of right now I can see some of regrowth in the mirror.  ( I have light colored hair, the hairs have stayed a very light blonde, making them hard to see even when they were inch long.)  The hairs are shorter now of course because of the shedding but they appear to be getting darker and thicker.  The shedding part I worry the most about is my crown.  For me the first shed was bad and made me nervous the second was mild .. All in all im okay with it.  You have to accept it has to get worst before it gets better.  

Make a regimen tweak if you need to, then stay committed to it no matter what.

----------


## StayThick

> I wish you all the best, absolutely. It'll be interesting to see how everyone does.
> 
> But it should be noted I've experienced gyne sides on higher doses RU. Just my experience.


 What dose did you use when gyno sides emerged? I'm currently using 50mg in 1ml of KB Solution.

----------


## clandestine

> What dose did you use when gyno sides emerged? I'm currently using 50mg in 1ml of KB Solution.


 I was using 50mg every day, mostly fine.

Then the trouble started when I missed a couple days, as I was in a different city without my RU.

Be wary of missing days, I guess is the best advice I could give. Be consistent, and constant with your applications.

----------


## StayThick

> I was using 50mg every day, mostly fine.
> 
> Then the trouble started when I missed a couple days, as I was in a different city without my RU.
> 
> Be wary of missing days, I guess is the best advice I could give. Be consistent, and constant with your applications.


 Wait, are you stating the gyno started as a result of missing days??

Are you currently still using RU? If not, was this why?

----------


## clandestine

> Wait, are you stating the gyno started as a result of missing days??
> 
> Are you currently still using RU? If not, was this why?


 My gyno flared absolutely from the missed days, yes.

I am still on RU, I use 10mg as its all my body can tolerate.

----------


## jlantern

> My gyno flared absolutely from the missed days, yes.
> 
> I am still on RU, I use 10mg as its all my body can tolerate.


 How has the 10mg been treating you?

----------


## clandestine

> How has the 10mg been treating you?


 Fine thanks. Not sure if its having an appreciable effect, but its the best I've got.

----------


## marikeo

> How has the 10mg been treating you?


 Jlantern, how is your shedding going? Are you seeing any of those previously shed come back yet?

----------


## StayThick

Anybody notice instant thickening after a just 1 weeks worth of application? My hair feels and looks thicker after only 1 week. Now clearly a week cannot produce anything of significance, but I take it as a very good sign of what's to come. My shedding for what it's worth has halted completely.

My only minor issue at the moment is red/dry eyes after application and minor puffiness of the nipples. I might lower my dosage from 50mg to 40mg after a few weeks if these minor sides do not dissipate.

Minus the minor sides (nothing remotely close to serious to drop), I'm liking RU so far.

----------


## marikeo

> Anybody notice instant thickening after a just 1 weeks worth of application? My hair feels and looks thicker after only 1 week. Now clearly a week cannot produce anything of significance, but I take it as a very good sign of what's to come. My shedding for what it's worth has halted completely.
> 
> My only minor issue at the moment is red/dry eyes after application and minor puffiness of the nipples. I might lower my dosage from 50mg to 40mg after a few weeks if these minor sides do not dissipate.
> 
> Minus the minor sides (nothing remotely close to serious to drop), I'm liking RU so far.


 StayThick, I thought you have been on RU for some time? One thing I have noticed in the past when a treatment has worked is "root lift". I got this when I started Fin way back when. Could be a signal that some of your hairs have gone into anagen phase. That would be great (could mean a shed to come though if they were in telogen phase). But you are right, it would not be possible to notice anything else that quickly. 

Good luck. I start this week when my scale arrives, 25mg mixes with Lipogaine to start.

----------


## jlantern

> StayThick, I thought you have been on RU for some time? One thing I have noticed in the past when a treatment has worked is "root lift". I got this when I started Fin way back when. Could be a signal that some of your hairs have gone into anagen phase. That would be great (could mean a shed to come though if they were in telogen phase). But you are right, it would not be possible to notice anything else that quickly. 
> 
> Good luck. I start this week when my scale arrives, 25mg mixes with Lipogaine to start.


 What do you mean by root lift?

----------


## marikeo

> What do you mean by root lift?


 When I started on Dr. Lee's ******* for the first time my hair responded very well and I had great regrowth for about a year. The first thing I noticed was that my hair seemed less "limp" that it did. I believe this was because the new growth was promoting more positive support for the follicle shaft. 

I did go through a shed at that time as well so I think the kick-starting of the anagen phase pushed out some hairs in telogen but promoted the "root lift" in the hairs already in the anagen stage.

BTW, concerned about seeing more systemic absorption reports from the use of RU by Slick. The research show low incidence but reports here seem higher. I wonder if the PG is the contributor. I don't think it was used in the studies.

----------


## StayThick

Today is my last 5&#37; application. I will be lowering my dose to .25mg to see if I still experience minor sides.

5% is working, I can tell, but my eyes and nipple puffiness is very annoying. Not sure if red and dry eyes is a side effect, but I decided to try 25mg to gauge effects on my body.

This stuff definitely works and can cause minor sides in my opinion. RU is not side free, but in my opinion no where near extreme as Propecia.

----------


## jlantern

> Today is my last 5% application. I will be lowering my dose to .25mg to see if I still experience minor sides.
> 
> 5% is working, I can tell, but my eyes and nipple puffiness is very annoying. Not sure if red and dry eyes is a side effect, but I decided to try 25mg to gauge effects on my body.
> 
> This stuff definitely works and can cause minor sides in my opinion. RU is not side free, but in my opinion no where near extreme as Propecia.


 Gyno is a bitch, I sometimes get it in 1 nipple.  

I have been taking creatine in large amounts, im going to stop and see if things improve from that.

----------


## Cob984

> Today is my last 5% application. I will be lowering my dose to .25mg to see if I still experience minor sides.
> 
> 5% is working, I can tell, but my eyes and nipple puffiness is very annoying. Not sure if red and dry eyes is a side effect, but I decided to try 25mg to gauge effects on my body.
> 
> This stuff definitely works and can cause minor sides in my opinion. RU is not side free, but in my opinion no where near extreme as Propecia.


 Well this blows, are u playing it safe and seeing if you could eliminate the sides all together or are the sides worsening?

----------


## marikeo

> Gyno is a bitch, I sometimes get it in 1 nipple.  
> 
> I have been taking creatine in large amounts, im going to stop and see if things improve from that.


 So you and StayThick are both getting Gyno sides from RU? That seems very surprising based on the research folks have cited. Concerning. If you are getting systemic absorption, you need to be concerned about what you don't feel as well.

----------


## clandestine

Now why would you be concerned about "what you don't feel"? Why on earth?

Creating unnecessary anxieties there mate.

----------


## jlantern

> So you and StayThick are both getting Gyno sides from RU? That seems very surprising based on the research folks have cited. Concerning. If you are getting systemic absorption, you need to be concerned about what you don't feel as well.


 I dont think the Gyno was from RU.  I upped my fin dosage to 1.25 EOD to 1.25 ED.  Also I notice it flaires up when I take creatine and lift  super heavy.  its gone now.  ill see if it comes back .. but its minor flair ups in 1 nipple (pre existing from roids)

----------


## marikeo

> Now why would you be concerned about "what you don't feel"? Why on earth?
> 
> Creating unnecessary anxieties there mate.


 Yeah, don't mean to cause undo panic you are right. But with systemic absorption it should be considered. Typically we would have studies to lean on but not in this case. The more information/considerations we share on this forum the better.

----------


## clandestine

> I dont think the Gyno was from RU.  I upped my fin dosage to 1.25 EOD to 1.25 ED.  Also I notice it flaires up when I take creatine and lift  super heavy.  its gone now.  ill see if it comes back .. but its minor flair ups in 1 nipple (pre existing from roids)


 jlantern; I would be careful with Creatine.

It's known to cause hair loss.

----------


## jlantern

> jlantern; I would be careful with Creatine.
> 
> It's known to cause hair loss.


 This is exactly why I stopped and I think it may be linked to my sheds in some way.  Time will tell

----------


## goldbondmafia

any before/after pictures? BTW I agree with clandestine I took creatine 2 years ago and immediately my hair seemed thinner after about a month good thing you stopped man

----------


## jlantern

> any before/after pictures? BTW I agree with clandestine I took creatine 2 years ago and immediately my hair seemed thinner after about a month good thing you stopped man


 There are some pictures in this thread that are 1 month in and 2 months in.  Small differences.  I am going out of town next week and I plan on posting pictures then maybe.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> There are some pictures in this thread that are 1 month in and 2 months in.  Small differences.  I am going out of town next week and I plan on posting pictures then maybe.


 Okay awesome, I saw your picture on the 3rd page which is why I was wondering if you have any newer ones.

----------


## jlantern

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y 

For anyone concerned about systematic sides

----------

